# the long-awaited 'why the telegraph is going downhill' thread



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2013)

from today's headline story on the front page:

*HRH Prince George of Cambridge, as he will be known, was named after the Queen's father, George VI, meaning he will one day become King George VII.*

_this is a load of nonsense for a start as it's widely known that should he ascend the throne prince charles will take the name george, becoming the seventh of that name: see for example http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110220061444AAf2BSy_

_in addition, the new royal parasite may decide to be eg king david i: he will not necessarily be a king george_

_but it gets worse!_

*George had been the most heavily backed boy's name with bookmakers almost from the moment the Duchess announced she was pregnant, and follows a line that began with George I, the first Hanoverian king, in 1660.*

_but, er, it didn't!_

for a monarchist paper this is particularly shabby.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 25, 2013)

My Da used to buy it on saturdays, for the colour magazine. Does that still come out?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> My Da used to buy it on saturdays, for the colour magazine. Does that still come out?


i confess i no longer read the telegraph on a regular basis


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 25, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i confess i no longer read the telegraph on a regular basis


 
Yet you presume to start an entire thread devoted to its decline? For shame, Pickman's, for shame.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Yet you presume to start an entire thread devoted to its decline? For shame, Pickman's, for shame.


one symptom of its decline is that i have all but abandoned it as it now rarely - if ever - publishes reports on hunting where they belong, in the sports section.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 25, 2013)

I bet Chaz will think twice about being a regal George now he has this famous sprog to contend with.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I bet Chaz will think twice about being a regal George now he has this famous sprog to contend with.


 
Surely they won't let Charles be king?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 25, 2013)

The Torygraph welcomed Helmet Head back with open arms after he was cut loose from Murdoch's Sun on Sunday. 



> As I blogged last May, David Cameron is on track to victory in 2015. Strategically, he's in the right place on the economy, Europe, welfare, education and immigration and, *thanks to Lynton Crosby, he's beginning to get the tactics right, too.* My biggest worry isn't that things won't continue to go well for the Conservatives, but they'll go _too_ well. Earlier this year, it looked as if the Prime Minister had timed his run to perfection, with everything beginning to go right over the next 18 months, culminating in a barn-storming general election campaign. But things are beginning to go right earlier than expected – and I'm not just talking about the Q2 figures. Who would have thought that crime would be down by more than 10 per cent since the election? Or that Abu Qatada would be gone? Or that UKIP's bubble would burst so soon? As for Len McCluskey, he's the gift that keeps on giving.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...-miliband-survive-until-2015-fingers-crossed/


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 25, 2013)

Does this publication still carry, (in between the brave chequebook journalism exposing our moneygrubbing public servants?), either the world's most barking mad obituaries ("Jock 'Jockstrap' Duff was renowned for his batting average of 247 but famed in his regiment for his exploits during the Siege of Arnhem, where he managed to detonate an entire cellar of brandy while dressed as a nun...."etc) and/or the classic "marmalade droppers" of page 3 ("Provincial dentist killed mother in law over golf dispute - with arsenic") ?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 25, 2013)

I still occasionally buy the Telegraph for the cryptic crossword.  I never read the nasty rag.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 25, 2013)

I very occasionally buy it if there's a long train journey or something. Last time they were slagging off NHS because it was nationalised and therefore inherently evil, or summat.

No matter what the topic, the comments always seem to end up in a rant about single mums on benefits.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 25, 2013)

Their comments section seem to attract the most swivel eyed right wing loonies


----------



## rover07 (Jul 25, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Surely they won't let Charles be king?



I hope Charles starts losing his marbles and decides to be King Arthur.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 25, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Their comments section seem to attract the most swivel eyed right wing loonies


 
It makes me laugh, rather than angry like the Mail's though.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2013)

Given the longevity of the Queen I doubt I will see the coronation of King George, Bertie, Freddie, whatever he calls himself in 60 odd years when he gets the gig


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2013)

The paper's proprietor did jail time, even Murdoch hasn't managed that one (yet).


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 25, 2013)

I knew an American woman in Belfast who once (but only once) purchased the Sunday Telegraph in the mistaken belief that it was the sunday edition of the Belfast Telegraph. Oh how we laughed.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 25, 2013)

I used to read the Telegraph (among other periodicals) in the local library when I was on the dole in the 80s for something to do - one thing that sticks in my head about it was that their TV Reviewer Ronald Hastings appeared to completely hate the medium of television and never gave anything a good review.
FIL reads it and if I'm over there I'll read it in preference to the Mail (MIL's organ of choice) - best thing I can say about it is that I like the typeface.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 25, 2013)

I like the Alex cartoon. I also like to read varying points of view. Something in addition to the Guardian.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 25, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Their comments section seem to attract the most swivel eyed right wing loonies


 

They're all fucking bonkers.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 25, 2013)

Never read it.


----------



## JimW (Jul 25, 2013)

Isn't it traditional to mention the cricket and football writing as being worth it? Not that I've read any of it for ages.


----------



## youngian (Jul 25, 2013)

Its been nicknamed the Maily Telegraph for sometime now. Although their politics are not to everyones taste its has traditionally been a paper of record with high standards of journalistic rigour when it came to reporting. It has always been a mouthpiece for reactionary fringe odd balls but they seem to have taken over the asylum now.
And as Gingerman stated its readers' comments go far beyond Sir Bufton Tufton and now compete with Yahoo News as a platform for the nastiest elements of the British far right.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2013)

A lot of UKIP types are retired and seem to have plenty of time on thier hands to froth all over the comments section. You couldn't even parody half that shit, it's all there, the cheap shitty 'Zanu liebour' type puns used at every opportunity. These people aren't well.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 25, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> A lot of UKIP types are retired and seem to have plenty of time on thier hands to froth all over the comments section. You couldn't even parody half that shit, it's all there, the cheap shitty 'Zanu liebour' type puns used at every opportunity. These people aren't well.


Exactly. I've said it before, but these people suffer from some form of psychopathy. It isn't healthy


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 25, 2013)

This blog, like so many, works a bucket of shit attracting passing Kippers and BNP types.
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...-tories-want-to-stop-ukip-and-its-not-pretty/


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> This blog, like so many, works a bucket of shit attracting passing Kippers and BNP types.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...-tories-want-to-stop-ukip-and-its-not-pretty/


what attracted you there?


----------



## The Pale King (Jul 25, 2013)

Telegraph comments are genuinely disturbing, some deeply weird shit down there. Their bloggers mostly follow the same formula, which is braying, bumptious partisans who have constructed their own reality and are very happy to live in it (Young, Delingpole) or Eton debating club shits who delight in counterfactuals and silly, reductive point scoring, which come together in columns called things like 'why Hitler was really a Lefty' (Brendan thingy, Harry Mount). Today, Mount says people in the north of England have a shorter life expectancy than people in the south cos geology:  http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/cultur...why-southerners-live-longer-than-northerners/ ... which is pisspoor by anyone's standards, frankly.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 25, 2013)

They have cunts like professional wanker James Delingpole, Nile Gardner,NeoCon Coughlan,Christine Odious,Brendan Bollox O'Neill and Tim Stanley writing for them.When it comes to all things Royal the DT has to be the most sycophantic of the broadsheets,on the other hand their Sports coverage is pretty decent.


----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2013)

My parents wouldn't dream of getting another paper, so I give it a look when I go and visit them. It's mainly the comments section I read, if nothing else to confirm and strengthen my preconceptions of its staff and readership, including those with ridiculous names like Bufton Tufton, Herbert Gussett and Simon Heffer.


----------



## nadia (Jul 26, 2013)

However the photo section is really really good


----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 26, 2013)

If you want to read it online past your 20 free articles a month then delete all your cookies with Telegraph in and it resets the counter - obviously wouldn't be needed by anyone here.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> what attracted you there?


 
Er, I'm a headbanging racist cunt?

Vote UKIP!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 26, 2013)

Cringeworthy crap from Doc Stanley.



> The rule in the Zimmerman case seems to be “if you don’t get the verdict you want, try, try and try again.” Ever since George Zimmerman was found not guilty of Trayvon Martin’s murder, the US Department of Justice has been pursuing other ways of getting him behind bars. It wants to nail him for breaking federal race-relation laws – for which it would have to prove that Zimmerman was motivated by racism and that it was his civil rights that he was gunning for when he shot him dead. The DOJ’s argument has already hit some logic hurdles. After examining the case for a year, the evidence hasn’t changed and proof of Zimmerman’s racial bias remains absent. The Sanford police, the FBI and the court failed to find evidence that he’s a racist and, if anything, investigation into Zimmerman’s private life suggests the opposite – this is a guy who took a black girl to the prom and mentored black school kids. There isn’t much of a case to pursue here.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...-obamas-department-of-justice-not-understand/


 

Classic comment too.


> tonyempireore
> 1 week ago
> You know I just can not understand still WHY all Media can not get it Mr. Zimmerman is of Spanish descent and is There fore SPANISH or HISPANIC. Now what is the Origin of the name Zimmerman (JEWISH) So Mr. Zimmeran is not a white male. He is a minority RACE
> The evidence that was squashed by the Judge : Martin was kicked out of School for Drug use, did you note that no Toxicology report on MARTIN was allowed in the Court room as Evidence
> ...


 
Er, Zimmerman's a German name. Duh.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 26, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> They're all fucking bonkers.



They are funny though - its like a window into the lunatic asylum. 

The columns by Christine Odone are bizarre, and the comments on these religious propaganda articles are a good laugh. 

I only ever look at it online, which will come to an end soon when they erect a pay wall.


----------



## stavros (Jul 26, 2013)

It's a bit cricket-heavy (for my tastes), but the sports writing can be OK, if inevitably Premiership dominated when it comes to football (all papers are guilty of this though).


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 31, 2013)

Today, Hannan gushes over the memory of Milton Friedman, of whom he says "Today would have been Milton Friedman’s hundred-and-first birthday". Ugh, put it away Dan, you dirty beast. 
The chief purpose his blog is to reiterate his attachment to vouchers for schools.



> What mattered to him most of all? Oddly enough, it was nothing to do with monetary policy, or indeed with economics at all. He believed that the single measure that would do most to ameliorate society was school vouchers. He had first suggested the idea as early as 1955 – in an intellectual climate so unfriendly that he might as well have been proposing that children be cooked and eaten. But the climate shifted, not least through Friedman’s own interventions and, by the end of his life, a few places were prepared to give his idea a go. Chile had led the way in the 1980s, followed by Sweden in the early 1990s. Milwaukee became the first city in the US to adopt vouchers 23 years ago, and around a quarter of a million American pupils are now benefiting. The idea has been taken up by Pakistan and India, bringing many thousands of children who previously had no schooling at all into the system. Though Britain has stopped short of full-blown vouchers, Michael Gove has plainly embraced the idea that governments can fund schools without running them, and the free schools programme is one of the greatest of the Coalition’s achievements.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...y-one-issue-mattered-to-him-above-all-others/


 
This is the man who, like most of his colleagues, attended a top public school. Like them, he projects these values onto the education system generally.

Somewhere in this country there's a lamp post with Dan Hannan's name inscribed upon it.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 31, 2013)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...clude-richard-dawkins-and-the-atheist-trolls/


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 31, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...er-of-murdered-teenager-Stephen-Lawrence.html
Comments seem to be infested by racist nutters,no surprise there then.......


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 1, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...er-of-murdered-teenager-Stephen-Lawrence.html
> Comments seem to be infested by racist nutters,no surprise there then.......


 
I sort of expected that tbh.

This one is typical


​ 


> *21across*
> 13 hours ago
> 
> Does this mean the mother of PC Blakelock will also get a peerage?


 
Eh?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 1, 2013)

After 35 years of daily readership, I cancelled the Telegraph about a year ago. I wrote a letter to the Editor, stating my reasons for feeling that the paper had gone down hill.

They didn't print the letter, but I was most surprised to get a phone call from Tony Gallagher, the Editor. We discussed my view, he replied, and the circulation dept sent me out a voucher giving me the paper for a fiver a week. I didn't take it up.

I don't read a paper at all now, and to be honest, I don't miss it.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2013)

.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> After 35 years of daily readership, I cancelled the Telegraph about a year ago. I wrote a letter to the Editor, stating my reasons for feeling that the paper had gone down hill.
> 
> They didn't print the letter, but I was most surprised to get a phone call from Tony Gallagher, the Editor. We discussed my view, he replied, and the circulation dept sent me out a voucher giving me the paper for a fiver a week. I didn't take it up.
> 
> I don't read a paper at all now, and to be honest, I don't miss it.


what was your reason and what was the discussion


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 2, 2013)

ska invita said:


> what was your reason and what was the discussion


 
There were a number of reasons. One was the disappearance of 'Social Stereotypes' which I liked, but was deemed too expensive. The curtailment of the 'Honest John' column, and the hiring of Mary Riddell, a very left wing, and frankly lunatic, columnist. The regular appearance of uncorrected grammatical errors was another issue, apparently the number of sub-editors had been cut to save money.

All in all, the paper had been going downhill since Moore left. Riddell was the final straw though.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 5, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> There were a number of reasons. One was the disappearance of 'Social Stereotypes' which I liked, but was deemed too expensive. The curtailment of the 'Honest John' column, and the hiring of Mary Riddell, a very left wing, and frankly lunatic, columnist. The regular appearance of uncorrected grammatical errors was another issue, apparently the number of sub-editors had been cut to save money.
> 
> All in all, the paper had been going downhill since Moore left. Riddell was the final straw though.


 
To use a phrase from Ricki Lake: Riddell "isn't all that". She's no wild-eyed Trot: she's a tepid social democrat.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 5, 2013)

I wasn't aware MR was in any way left, Sas. Care to give an example or two, maybe?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 11, 2013)

Moggy writes drivel for the Torygraph.




> *Zero-hours contracts: why do Lefties always think they know best?*
> 
> 
> *Zero-hours contracts are also more secure than freelance work or sole trading.* These categories have no certainty of employment but also carry all the regulatory burdens and accounting requirements of a business. Freelancers have no holiday rights nor fringe benefits which accrue to those who are employed proportionate to the number of hours actually worked.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...y-do-Lefties-always-think-they-know-best.html


 
My bold. You get the feeling he hasn't bothered to speak to anyone on a zero hours contract and like the rest of his party (and their associated think-tanks like Policy Exchange) he's prone to making things up. He's also produced a false dichotomy.

The "Lefties" in question are, er, Vince Cable and Dave Prentis.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 11, 2013)

What a prat. And he completely misses the point. As I understand it, one of the problems with some zero-hour contracts is that they demand availability. As a freelance or sole trader you're free to work for whoever whenever, but on a ZHC you're not.

And running a company is not difficult.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2013)

Janet Daley seizes on the Centre for Policy Studies evidence-free report a couple of days late.



> *The Centre for Policy Studies has published an impeccably researched report which offers objective statistical evidence* of the BBC's persistent habit of describing (which is to say, effectively dismissing) the proposals of think tanks such as the IEA, the Centre for Social Justice, the Taxpayers' Alliance, and the CPS itself as emanating from "Rightwing" organisations, while offering up material from Leftwing or Labour-supporting groups without any such health-warning. The effect, needless to say, is to cast political suspicion on the published claims or policy suggestions of the outfits labelled "Rightwing", even when the material they contain is factual and empirically indisputable.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/j...says-anyone-who-accuses-it-of-bias-is-biased/


 
This is the 'non-partisan' think-tank that was created by Keith Joseph, Alfred Sherman and Thatcher in 1975. Notice how she claims that left-wing think-tanks are given more latitude than right-wing ones. It's truly barking and only someone living in a parallel universe would accept Daley's thesis that the BBC is labels The Taxdodgers Alliance, for example, as "right-wing". It does no such thing. Chinless fuckpig, Matthew Sinclair, appears on the news without anyone challenging his or his organisation's position. Indeed he is often presented as an ideologically neutral 'expert'.

Wtf is wrong with these people?


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 15, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Wtf is wrong with these people?


 
They were born without chins.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 20, 2013)

Kipper Michael Heaver writes this typically barking piece about Caroline Lucas's arrest. 



> For weeks now we've been greeted by the sight of the same eco-warriors who seem to have endless amounts of free days with which they can dance, shout at police, and generally chillax on their backsides in the name of defending the environment. Fracking is _of course_ evil. Unless you are a single mum on a council estate who can't afford to pay the bills and feed the kids. Or one of our countless old folk dying because they can't afford to heat their homes properly. For those people, a fracking energy revolution would be a godsend.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/m...oline-lucas-desperate-for-publicity-as-usual/


 
Q. How many Kippers would risk arrest for something they believed in?
A. None. They're too busy getting sloshed in a rugby club and swapping racist and sexist jokes with their chums.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 20, 2013)

Johnson has evidently not spent the summer mugging up on ideology....



> The Mayor of London _*accused Mr Miliband, who defeated his brother in a leadership election in 2010, of being a “socialist”*_ who regards familial ties as “trivial”. _*He said that Mr Miliband is a “leftie” who sees people as “discrete agents devoid of ties to society or to each other, and that’s how Stalin could murder 20 million people*_”.
> Mr Johnson, who is currently on a trip to Australia, praised his brother Jo, who was earlier this year promoted to become David Cameron’s head of policy in Downing Street. In an interview with The Australian newspaper, Boris Johnson was asked whether his brother could become Prime Minister before him. He replied: “I think it very likely and I think he'd be....blah, blah, blah..."
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...r-shaft-his-brother-like-Ed-Miliband-did.html


 


torygraph pumping out such shite for Johnson.....and the title!
*"Boris says he would never ‘shaft’ his brother like Ed Miliband did" *


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 20, 2013)

Bozza's a proper fuckstick.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2013)

Murdoch owns The Australian - little message to Cameron there from down under i think.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 20, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Johnson has evidently not spent the summer mugging up on ideology....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I see that Bozo has got his political ideologies mixed up again. 
No, Boris, it's Conservatism that sees people as discrete agents. Socialism is based on collectivity, you tousle-haired rhino's codpiece!


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 20, 2013)

JimW said:


> Isn't it traditional to mention the cricket and football writing as being worth it? Not that I've read any of it for ages.


 

One of my nephews once spouted this excuse for buying it, I threatened to set fire to his hair, that stopped him.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 20, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> They were born without chins.


 

And they fuck ponies.


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2013)

I really hope the use of "chillax" in the Telegraph leads to it falling out of fashion.


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 20, 2013)

I used to love it on a saturday because it has some rather strange news items.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 21, 2013)

Today's piece from Hannan is your typical, common or garden hate piece. This one hates anti-fracking protesters and sort of ignores the fact that 80% of Balcombe's residents are against fracking.



> Actually, I’m not sure that ‘eco-protesters’ is the right word. Balcombe is simply the latest destination for the anti-globalisation crowd, whose sense of geography seems hazy. First, they set out to ‘Occupy London Stock Exchange!’ but ended up ‘Occupying St Paul’s Cathedral!’ Now, they have managed to stage their anti-fracking demo in a village where no fracking is taking place: the drilling at Balcombe is for oil.
> 
> This isn’t a protest about pollution; it’s a protest about capitalism. If your sole concern were for the environment, you’d be delighted about shale. Here is an energy source that doesn’t emit soot (as coal does), nor jam estuaries (as tidal turbines do), nor starve Africans (as biofuels do), nor*slaughter rare birds* (as wind farms do). It doesn’t soak up public subsidies (as both nuclear and renewables do); on the contrary, it will generate a healthy stream of tax revenue for the Exchequer. Oh, and it will reduce our carbon emissions, by displacing coal in electricity generators.
> 
> ...


The only reason Hannan's in Strasbourg is because he's a list MEP. His party won't even have him in this country because he's so loopy. Notice how he claims (without any evidence) that windfarms "slaughter" rare birds. The word he used was "slaughter".


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 21, 2013)

Self-styled intelligence and security expert Louise Mensch offers her professional view of the David Miranda case.



> But with the distressing realisation that Snowden looks like a little spy, one who was happy to suck up to the homophobic regime in Russia where he has taken asylum, I kept looking at Glenn Greenwald’s feed –@Ggreenwald on Twitter – hoping to see some condemnation of what many in the US believe is the plain and obvious treason committed by his source. Yet there was none.
> I put this down to journalistic "Stockholm Syndrome", that Greenwald was so in love with his story and his source that he had just gone blind and could see no wrong. When Greenwald frenziedly attacked a Wall Street Journal reporter who suggested he, Greenwald, might have aided and abetted Snowden, I supported Greenwald. I honestly did not believe that Greenwald would stoop so low, knowing as he did by then that Snowden was happy to leak US intel operations against repressive regimes.
> The Guardian came out with a “story” that GCHQ had spied on Russia at the G8 and it was rightly met with total derision on Twitter, even amongst lefties. #GuardianBond was the hashtag. (They were shocked, shocked that our spies spy! And on Russia, too!)
> Well, the sell-out traitor Snowden took asylum with the homophobe Putin, issuing a fawning statement of thanks, and I assumed the story was dead for a while.
> ...


----------



## Quartz (Aug 21, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Notice how he claims (without any evidence) that windfarms "slaughter" rare birds. The word he used was "slaughter".


 
A quick Google shows he's right about wind farms killing birds.

http://www.birdwatch.co.uk/channel/newsitem.asp?cate=__14606

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...rs-see-rare-swift-killed-by-wind-turbine.html

These losses are probably not statistically significant but they do occur.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 21, 2013)

Quartz said:


> A quick Google shows he's right about wind farms killing birds.
> 
> http://www.birdwatch.co.uk/channel/newsitem.asp?cate=__14606
> 
> ...


 
"Slaughter" is a rather dramatic word. No? The word implies that thousands of birds are being killed in this way per year rather than one or two. You realise the Torygraph is vehemently opposed to wind farms too, don't you?


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2013)

Never thought me and wind farms would have anything in common.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 21, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> "Slaughter" is a rather dramatic word. No?


 
Of course it is. He's trying to make a point.



> The word implies that thousands of birds are being killed in this way per year rather than one or two.


 
Umm... per the LSE, thousands of birds per year are killed by wind farms.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 21, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Today, Hannan gushes over the memory of Milton Friedman, of whom he says "Today would have been Milton Friedman’s hundred-and-first birthday". Ugh, put it away Dan, you dirty beast.
> The chief purpose his blog is to reiterate his attachment to vouchers for schools.
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's weird how all these Friedman-lovers never mention the fact that Friedman supported the idea of an unconditional basic income. Doesn't fit in with the narrative of good guys versus bad guys though, or the need to have an ideological figurehead to rationalise their politics. It also demonstrates how far to the right we have moved, when an idol of libertarianism looks almost left-wing when you compare his legacy to some of his actual beliefs. Beliefs conveniently ignored.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 21, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Of course it is. He's trying to make a point.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... per the LSE, thousands of birds per year are killed by wind farms.


 
He's being histrionic for effect.

What's also odd about his blog is the way he suddenly turns all green/environmental to make his point about fracking. He's a hypocrite. The Telegraph has been anti-windfarm for ages. Don't believe me? You can start by having a look at Delingpole's blogs.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 21, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> It's weird how all these Friedman-lovers never mention the fact that Friedman supported the idea of an unconditional basic income. Doesn't fit in with the narrative of good guys versus bad guys though, or the need to have an ideological figurehead to rationalise their politics. It also demonstrates how far to the right we have moved, when an idol of libertarianism looks almost left-wing when you compare his legacy to some of his actual beliefs. Beliefs conveniently ignored.


Exactly, the Tories have filleted Friedman and Hayek but feel they're entitled to their legacies even though they've never read any of their books cover-to-cover.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 21, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> What's also odd about his blog is the way he suddenly turns all green/environmental to make his point about fracking. He's a hypocrite.


 

He's a politician.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 21, 2013)

Quartz said:


> He's a politician.


 
No! Really?


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm pro windfarms in all and every circumstance. Mostly to be set myself against Torygraph style hysteria on the subject rather than for any proper reasons ....


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2013)

I like windfarms from an aesthetic perspective. They look rather graceful and, for a artificial construct, nicely in tune with nature.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 22, 2013)

Today 2 Torygraph columnists complain that the TV License fee is a "Poll Tax".
This from Graeme Archer



> Such was the argument against one poll tax in living memory – the community charge. A poll tax is a flat-rate tax which is charged regardlesss of ability to pay – it's not _progressive, _in liberal language – minus the odd concessions (there were plenty of reductions for Mrs Thatcher's community charge).
> The BBC licence fee is a poll tax. The figures in the passage above are real, but apply to non-payment of the licence fee, as the paper reported today.
> So if, according to the logic of the liberal Left, it is (1) by definition wrong to impose regressive taxes and (2) important to uncover the deep-rooted pathology which lies behind – which explains away – the criminal act: surely it follows that we must abolish the licence fee?
> Abolish the BBC poll tax: at a stroke, we would cut crime by a significant amount. And we'd have finally won the war on the _cause_ of that crime, too. Surely the Left would be enraptured?
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/g...crime-we-must-abolish-the-hated-bbc-poll-tax/


 
This is from Douglas Carswell



> Lefties keep on telling us how popular the BBC is. The Corporation's output is, they say, second to none. In which case, the BBC would have no difficulty in persuading us to pay for its services. The BBC should generate revenue by persuading willing customers to pay for its output, just like any other media outlet.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...consigned-to-the-history-books/#disqus_thread


 
Jesus wept. 

From Wikipedia



> There have been several famous (and infamous) cases of head taxes in history, notably in parts of the United States with the intent of disenfranchising poor people, including African Americans, Native Americans, and white people of foreign descent. The tax was marginal and never collected in practice, but payment of the tax would be a prerequisite for minority voting. In the United Kingdom, poll taxes were levied by the governments of John of Gaunt in the 14th century, Charles II in the 17th and Margaret Thatcher in the 20th century.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tax_per_head


 

The Free Dictionary tells us:


> poll tax
> _n._
> A tax levied on people rather than on property, often as a requirement for voting.
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/poll+tax


 
The TV license is not a Poll Tax and any attempt to link it to forms of taxation that are designed to disenfranchise marginalised groups is not only misleading but hysterical and quite frankly dumb.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 22, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> The TV license is not a Poll Tax and any attempt to link it to forms of taxation that are designed to disenfranchise marginalised groups is not only misleading but hysterical and quite frankly dumb.


 
In other words, entirely consistant with the torygraph's output.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 22, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


> In other words, entirely consistant with the torygraph's output.


They're as reliable as clockwork.


----------



## stavros (Aug 23, 2013)

Do you pay the License Fee if you live in a hollowed-out volcano on Brecqhou?


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 25, 2013)

As terrible as this incident is, it happened near Brondesbury tube station ffs - doesn't stop the piece still being conflated with NHC 

Still, they must be slacking as there is no comment/blog piece yet about how it's all terribly dangerous followed by a deluge of racist opinionating.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 25, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> He's being histrionic for effect.
> 
> What's also odd about his blog is the way he suddenly turns all green/environmental to make his point about fracking. He's a hypocrite. The Telegraph has been anti-windfarm for ages. Don't believe me? You can start by having a look at Delingpole's blogs.



Does anyone remember that great clip (from Despatches I think) where they interviewed Delingpole about his beliefs about global warming? I can't find it at the moment as I'm using my phone, but will post it when I can. The interviewer totally floored him with an analogy - very amusing to see him squirm. 

When I've got time I might have a shufty at Hansard to check out Louise Mench's credentials re national security issues to see what involvement or interest she had while an MP.


----------



## The Pale King (Aug 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Does anyone remember that great clip (from Despatches I think) where they interviewed Delingpole about his beliefs about global warming? I can't find it at the moment as I'm using my phone, but will post it when I can. The interviewer totally floored him with an analogy - very amusing to see him squirm.
> 
> When I've got time I might have a shufty at Hansard to check out Louise Mench's credentials re national security issues to see what involvement or interest she had while an MP.


 
I think this is the one. Man's a fool!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 25, 2013)

Ah, anti-intellectuals. What are they like? Fucking idiots.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 25, 2013)

This cunt's always leaving comments on Torygraph blogs. He uses the same "anti-racism = anti-white" spiel and he tends to couch his language in pseudo-scientific terminology. He talks about "native Europeans" and tends to use phrases like "indigenous Europeans/British". Here he defends Breivik in not so many words.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks The Pale King. He was properly caught out there! Good interviewer who clearly knew his topic, against a denier who was selectively cherry picking to suit an agenda. Always a pleasure to watch.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 28, 2013)

50 years after Martin Luther King's speech, the Telegraph's Damian 'Blood-crazed Ferret' Thompson's blog post is designed to appeal to MLK's right-wing detractors. Sensibly (or not) Thompson has closed the comments thread.

It's the last paragraph that gets me.



> As I say, Martin Luther King was a hero. We shouldn't remember him for cheating on his doctorate and his wife. *But it's worth noting: if he'd been a famous white Republican, his reputation would have been comprehensively trashed by historians and the media.*
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...r-martin-luther-king-would-be-in-big-trouble/


 
Talk about victimhood.


----------



## The Pale King (Aug 28, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> 50 years after Martin Luther King's speech, the Telegraph's Damian 'Blood-crazed Ferret' Thompson's blog post is designed to appeal to MLK's right-wing detractors. Sensibly (or not) Thompson has closed the comments thread.
> 
> It's the last paragraph that gets me.
> 
> ...


 
How would a 'famous white republican' have come to be at the head of a civil rights movement?

What right wingers seem to desire more than anything these days is victimhood. I say let's give it to them!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 28, 2013)

The Pale King said:


> How would a 'famous white republican' have come to be at the head of a civil rights movement?
> 
> What right wingers seem to desire more than anything these days is victimhood. I say let's give it to them!


 
Great! I've got some wood, all I need is some nails and we can build a scaffold.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 30, 2013)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/n...on-the-world-stage-compared-to-george-w-bush/
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.....oh wait hes being  serious


----------



## The Pale King (Sep 2, 2013)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/s...a-of-irish-poetry-just-wasnt-that-good-sorry/

It seems to be a thing with the telegraph now where as soon as a respected public figure dies, they unleash a blogger or two to trash them by any means necessary. Even by the low standars of telegraph bloggers this is a pisspoor effort though. I guess he makes the comparison with Larkin because he's one poet there's a chance the telegraph readership have heard of. The straw man is that Heaney was only rated because he was left wing - which, given that I know some of Heaney's poetry but nothing of his politics strikes me as both deeply paranoid and frankly wrong. Oh, his evidence?:
"Literally _irreproachable_. I once wrote a mildly negative Amazon.com critique of Heaney’s turgid yet prize-winning translation of Beowulf (this was when Amazon paid folding money for proper reviews). The critique was censored; Amazon never ran it". Yup. Cowardly amazon couldn't take the truth-bombs he was firing. In the pocket of the left - wing establishment or something.
This was the line that got my back up most of all though: "Many people admired him as a sensitive Lefty. But Left-wing opinion seldom makes for great poetry; the medium is better suited to the rhapsodic pessimism of the Right."

Rhapsodic pessimism? That's one word for it. Oh, and Burns and Garcia Lorca beg to differ...


----------



## Quartz (Sep 2, 2013)

The Pale King said:


> How would a 'famous white republican' have come to be at the head of a civil rights movement?



By being President Abraham Lincoln, for instance.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 2, 2013)

Quartz said:


> By being President Abraham Lincoln, for instance.


What civil rights movement was he at the head of?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 2, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> 50 years after Martin Luther King's speech, the Telegraph's Damian 'Blood-crazed Ferret' Thompson's blog post is designed to appeal to MLK's right-wing detractors. Sensibly (or not) Thompson has closed the comments thread.
> 
> It's the last paragraph that gets me.
> 
> ...



Have some sympathy for the man Nino. Narrowly surviving chernobyl can't be easy for anyone. 







You could land hovercraft on that chrome dome.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Have some sympathy for the man Nino. Narrowly surviving chernobyl can't be easy for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a freakin' mutant!


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 2, 2013)

Quartz said:


> By being President Abraham Lincoln, for instance.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 3, 2013)

Quartz said:


> These losses are probably not statistically significant



What, do wind turbines sometimes resurrect dead birds instead of killing them?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 4, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


>



Abe was the Republican Presisdent who freed the slaves.



ExtraRefined said:


> What, do wind turbines sometimes resurrect dead birds instead of killing them?



Try reading the article to which I linked.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 4, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Abe was the Republican Presisdent who freed the slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading the article to which I linked.


I'm half-American, so it's not as if I know nothing about Lincoln. K? 

Furthermore, Lincoln was not a civil rights advocate. If you believe he had some inherent love for black people, then sadly, you are very much mistaken.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 4, 2013)

Abe Lincoln, had he lived would have shipped all the slaves back to Africa and dumped them anywhere.
I cannot understand the fascination folks in the civil rights movement fascination with the man.
Like the Rapist Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 4, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Abe Lincoln, had he lived would have shipped all the slaves back to Africa and dumped them anywhere.
> I cannot understand the fascination folks in the civil rights movement fascination with the man.
> Like the Rapist Thomas Jefferson.


Exactly. He wanted to ship them off to Liberia... and look what happened there. It was sort of like Israel before Israel came into being.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 11, 2013)

Dan Hannan's latest blog. In essence, he's saying that anti-fascism is an "industry" while there is a "symbiotic relationship" between the EDL, Islamists and anti-fascists.


> The symbiosis goes further. Britain has evolved a thriving anti-fascist industry, which must constantly find examples of a “far Right threat” to justify its existence. In reality, most Britons regard silly salutes and shiny boots as foreign affectations, and no fascist MP has ever been elected, either in the United Kingdom or elsewhere in the Anglosphere. So anti-fascists are forced to throw their definition wider and wider. *Here*, for example, is Matthew Goodwin, who makes a career out of combating the “far Right”, predictably complaining that Robinson’s conversion is not genuine and that nothing has changed for the EDL and yada yada.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...amo-nutters-not-forgetting-the-anti-fascists/



Yet his brand of capitalism would require an authoritarian dictatorship (not unlike fascism) for it to work.

The comments thread is closed.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 16, 2013)

Randist pencil-neck, Douglas Carswell today claims there is "no" austerity. 


> It is a strange sort of fiscal conservatism that spends £100 billion more each year than it takes in tax.
> 
> For all George Osborne’s rhetoric about being a fiscal conservative, we are, in all but name, living through the largest Keynesian spending stimulus in post-war history.
> 
> ...



We need to put this idea of the Tories being "fiscal conservatives" to rest once and for all. Tories are actually fiscal liberals in the sense that they subscribe to the notion of the small state, the 'free market' and tend to privatise everything in sight.


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2013)

> It is a strange sort of fiscal conservatism that spends £100 billion more each year than it takes in tax.



They could collect more revenue if weird twins didn't live in hollowed-out volcanoes in the Channel to dodge their fair share.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Dan Hannan's latest blog. In essence, he's saying that anti-fascism is an "industry" while there is a "symbiotic relationship" between the EDL, Islamists and anti-fascists.
> 
> 
> Yet his brand of capitalism would require an authoritarian dictatorship (not unlike fascism) for it to work.
> ...



He's so mad he makes a box of frogs look like a paragon of sanity!


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's so mad he makes a box of frogs look like a paragon of sanity!


Hannan and Carswell are quite a pair (of fruitcakes).


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 17, 2013)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/n...g-obama-to-end-his-campaigning-and-posturing/
Poor aul Nile Gardener still in  er....deNile


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2013)

> the largest Keynesian spending stimulus in post-war history.



you what?


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 17, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/n...g-obama-to-end-his-campaigning-and-posturing/
> Poor aul Nile Gardener still in  er....deNile


Zelo Street gets stuck into DeNile.


> Gardiner had been in his usual snide and cat-calling Obama-bashing mode last week, kicking off his attack on the Prez – at which point any rational observer would have seen which way the wind was blowing around Capitol Hill – with “_Barack Obama’s sinking leadership: half of Americans believe the Founding Fathers would see the US today as a failure_”.
> 
> He had a poll to prove it, and guess whose poll that was? Rasmussen, that’s who, the polling organisation of choice for the likes of Fox News Channel (fair and balanced _my arse_). But it is not a poll on the President’s popularity, as it is equally not a poll on the popularity of either party, although the next one to sample support for the Republicans might make interesting reading.
> 
> http://zelo-street.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/clueless-telegraph-pundit-loses-again.html


----------



## The Pale King (Oct 18, 2013)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/b...nger-for-publicity-of-anti-poverty-activists/

Brendan O'neill is the lowest of the low, the worst of the lot. I hate that Eddy Munster lookalike


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 18, 2013)

He's utter filth. Some of the comments (like the one below) are fairly typical of the social Darwinist right.


> Caparros
> • 2 hours ago
> 
> −
> ...


----------



## Quartz (Oct 19, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> He's utter filth. Some of the comments (like the one below) are fairly typical of the social Darwinist right.



It would be worse if a charity like the Red Cross were being used for political ends.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 19, 2013)

Quartz said:


> It would be worse if a charity like the Red Cross were being used for political ends.


Oh? How is the Red Cross being used for "political ends"?


----------



## Quartz (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm not saying it is; I'm saying that the situation would be worse if it were.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 19, 2013)

Quartz said:


> It would be worse if a charity like the Red Cross were being used for political ends.


Worse than what? Than not being used for political ends - so you think it's not, so you disagree with the tripe written above about it. What is the point of saying that it would be worse if the claims were true?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 19, 2013)

There's this really shite quiz they've done, probably designed to fly round social media. It's supposed to be all about how much you love England, like if you drink tea or something. It's tacky jerk circle drivel almost beyond comprehension.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 19, 2013)

Quartz said:


> I'm not saying it is; I'm saying that the situation would be worse if it were.


How so?


----------



## Quartz (Oct 19, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> How so?



Because a charity should work to charitable ends, not political ones.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 19, 2013)

Fuck me, is good better than evil as well? (Leaving aside your naive idea of non-political charity).


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 19, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Because a charity should work to charitable ends, not political ones.



Quite a lot of charities have core principles / aims / visions that describe a world without whatever it is they are fighting against.  Those very statements in themselves are political.  They're not going to rid the world of whatever ill they're tackling without being political.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 19, 2013)

How can a charity not be political anyway.  To set one up you're making a political statement, surely.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 20, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Because a charity should work to charitable ends, not political ones.


Baby, _everything_ is political.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 20, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Baby, _everything_ is political.



Indeed, but while a charity should indeed do things like lobby politicians, a charity working on behalf of and shilling for a political party is a whole different matter.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh God.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 20, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Indeed, but while a charity should indeed do things like lobby politicians, *a charity working on behalf of and shilling for a political party is a whole different matter.*


 

The Red Cross are actually doing this then, are they? Do elaborate ....


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> The Red Cross are actually doing this then, are they? Do elaborate ....


Quartz's rather confused position appears to be that of course they don't do that but it would be bad if they did, which he doesn't think they do. He just wanted to say that it would be bad if they did do that. Which they don't. And he wanted to say it in relation to an article that says that they do. But he thinks they don't. It would just be bad if they did.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 20, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Because a charity should work to charitable ends, not political ones.



The histories of charitable institutions in the UK (all 700+ years of it) tells us that though they *should* they very rarely have.  In fact many charities are inherently political, although nowadays (in accordance with Charities Commission _diktat_) they're not overtly political or partisanly political.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 20, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Indeed, but while a charity should indeed do things like lobby politicians, a charity working on behalf of and shilling for a political party is a whole different matter.



The Red Cross aren't acting as shills for anything except their own charitable ideology, and the perpetuation of their institution.  They are, in fact, past masters at navigating the demands of national governments, and minimising the effects of those demands.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 20, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Indeed, but while a charity should indeed do things like lobby politicians, a charity working on behalf of and shilling for a political party is a whole different matter.


That's the sort of narrative that I'd expect from Dan Hannan or *coughs* Brendan O'Neill. But you're going to have to produce a specific example of a charity (one that is involved in relief) "shilling" for a political party to convince me of the merits of your argument.

Perhaps you should familiarise yourself with the work of the British Red Cross.
http://www.redcross.org.uk/
And the ICRC.
http://www.icrc.org/eng/index.jsp
And the IFRC.
http://www.ifrc.org/en/who-we-are/directory/web-pages/

Then get back to me.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 20, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> The histories of charitable institutions in the UK (all 700+ years of it) tells us that though they *should* they very rarely have.  In fact many charities are inherently political, although nowadays (in accordance with Charities Commission _diktat_) they're not overtly political or partisanly political.


Indeed, Policy Exchange - obscenely enough - is a registered charity.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 22, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> The Red Cross are actually doing this then, are they? Do elaborate ....



Psst... read message #110 above. I'm talking about the general, not specific.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 28, 2013)

And here's what appears to be a clumsy attempt to get a charity to work to political ends.


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2013)

The Telegraph and their brethren spontaneously ejaculate en masse at the prospect of the BBC being downsized.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, the payoffs at the top were pretty disgusting.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 29, 2013)

Today Satan's right-hand man, Norman Tebbitt, says:
*Career unemployment and immigration: why the nation has turned against welfare claimants*
*http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/n...-nation-has-turned-against-welfare-claimants/*

No mention of the lack of real jobs and stagnating wages. Yeah, just blame those immigrants.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Today Satan's right-hand man, Norman Tebbitt<snip>


What a waste of a halfway adequate education that miserable excuse of a man is.  The article reads like something computer generated from material which even the Daily Mail thought unfit to print.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 29, 2013)

> Certainly one is that back in the Seventies and Eighties there was a lot less unemployment...


 
Umm...









> There was a great deal of "concealed unemployment", mostly in the form of overmanning in manufacturing industry


 
Unemployed people concealing themselves in... paid employment. Riiiiight. 



> Long-term unemployment was concentrated amongst older men made redundant from declining industries, particularly *mining*


 
Yes. Quite. 



> A second factor has been immigration


 
On yer bike.



> A less immediately obvious change over the half century has been within our state education system. It is not just that standards of literacy and numeracy have fallen in the last 25 years...


 
Evidence?



> ...but that there has been a long-term cultural change. Pupils have been encouraged to dream about the jobs that they would like to have, regardless of the realities of their talents and the labour market. In real life there are not that many jobs as celebrities, fashion designers or film stars


 
Corrected for you.



I'm too bored to continue. Just fuck off, Tebbit.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 30, 2013)

The rancid old cunt making a timely appearance just as Halloween approaches....


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 30, 2013)

i hate norman tebbitt so much.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 30, 2013)

It's strange how unemployment was such an unpopular career when the economy was doing well.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 30, 2013)

Greebo said:


> What a waste of a halfway adequate education that miserable excuse of a man is.  The article reads like something computer generated from material which even the Daily Mail thought unfit to print.


Aye, true. He's like some kind of bile dispenser.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks more and more decrepit every time he's wheeled out from whatever dungeon they keep the aul fucker locked up in.....


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2013)

How are the Telegraph covering the Brooks-Coulson trial? I understood there'd always been a pact between the major publishing houses not to slag one another off.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 30, 2013)

stavros said:


> How are the Telegraph covering the Brooks-Coulson trial? I understood there'd always been a pact between the major publishing houses not to slag one another off.



tbh, no discernable differences to other msm reporting...



> Rebekah Brooks was “active” in a conspiracy to hack phones while she was editor of The News of the World, the Old Bailey has heard.
> 
> She went on to approve “quite large sums” of money to public officials for information after she was appointed to edit The Sun, a jury was told.
> 
> The prosecution today began opening its case against Mrs Brooks, who became chief executive of Rupert Murdoch...


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 30, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i hate norman tebbitt so much.



when I was a kid my dad told us that tebbitts were like rabbits crossed with teddy bears


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's Dan 'Tribal Loyalty' Hodges latest offering.


> *The Red Guard are wrecking the trade unions*
> Len McCluskey is scared. It’s not a state of mind normally associated with the head of Britain’s most influential and aggressive trade union. But this morning, the Unite leader is a worried man.
> 
> Earlier in the week, McCluskey had a bitter and very public humiliation. He led his union into dispute with Ineos, the owners of the giant Grangemouth refinery. The senior Unite conveyor at the plant, Stevie Deans, was already under investigation by the company over allegations about attempts to rig the selection of Labour’s parliamentary candidate in Falkirk.
> ...



Red Guard? McCluskey? Put down the crack pipe, Dan.

This comment made me laugh... but not for the right reasons.


> Britain's workers need unions.
> 
> Just not this union.
> 
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 1, 2013)

Doc Stanley pulls this turd from his arse.


> I can't quite believe that I've just sat through ten minutes of BBC television in which British journalists Owen Jones and Zoe Williams have defended Karl Marx as the prophet of the End of Capitalism. Unbelievable because I had thought Marxism was over with the fall of the Berlin Wall – when we discovered that socialism was one part bloodshed, one part farce. But unbelievable also because you'd have to be a pretty lacking in moral sensitivity to defend a thinker whose work sent millions of people to an early grave.
> 
> I don't want to have to rehearse the numbers but, apparently, they're not being taught in schools anymore – so here goes. Sixty-five million were murdered in China – starved, hounded to suicide, shot as class traitors. Twenty million in the USSR, 2 million in North Korea, 1.7 million in Africa. The nightmare of Cambodia (2 million dead) is especially vivid. "Reactionaries" were sorted out from the base population on the grounds of being supporters of the old regime, having gone to school or just for wearing glasses. They were taken to the side of paddy fields and hacked to death by teenagers.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...nd-them-of-the-millions-who-died-in-his-name/



It's the usual 'Marxist have killed more people than capitalism' trope. Of course the idiots on the comments threads are repeating the 'Nazis were leftists' canard... as you'd expect them to.

This comment is just nuts.



> global city
> • 23 minutes ago
> Yes, quite well put.
> 
> ...



Let me get this straight: Hitler made some "interesting observations"? He's being obtuse but I wonder what "observations" he's referring to?


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 2, 2013)

?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 2, 2013)

> There was a great deal of "concealed unemployment", mostly in the form of overmanning in manufacturing industry



sounds reasonable - wait. what?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 2, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Let me get this straight: Hitler made some "interesting observations"? He's being obtuse but I wonder what "observations" he's referring to?



In the 30s the Nazi party introduced an early form of workfare - to say that he somehow eradicated unemployment is distorting the truth a little bit. Maybe that's what's "interesting"


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 2, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> In the 30s the Nazi party introduced an early form of workfare - to say that he somehow eradicated unemployment is distorting the truth a little bit. Maybe that's what's "interesting"


Sounds familiar....


----------



## yield (Nov 2, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Doc Stanley pulls this turd from his arse.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...nd-them-of-the-millions-who-died-in-his-name/





> I write about this subject with the ferocity of a convert. I was once a Marxist and I once fooled myself that there was a distinction between economic analysis and practical despotism. There isn't. I wish this could be patiently explained to the dumb kids who put Marx on their wall and wail about the unique EVIL of a capitalist system that has actually lifted millions from misery and proven to be a close ally of democracy. It's an education every bit as vital as the one we give about fascism.


"I was once a Marxist and I once fooled myself that there was a distinction between economic analysis and practical despotism."

What does that mean?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 2, 2013)

yield said:


> "I was once a Marxist and I once fooled myself that there was a distinction between economic analysis and practical despotism."
> 
> What does that mean?


That's what passes for right-wing 'analysis'.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 3, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> ?



Didn't we have a bit of a Khmer Rouge-themed caption competition last time you posted that?


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah.  He's referring to the feared cadres from the Ta Mok-administered Southwest Zone (phumipeak niredey), who moved out to purge other parts of the country and oversee or actively implement the Pol Pot/central government line 'correctly,' when the Communist Party was tearing itself apart.

Teenage girls, trained in party schools, were just as fierce and inflexible in dealing with real or perceived deviations as the men.  I don't think they killed people merely for wearing glasses, though.   He shouldn't spend so much time at Wikipedia before getting paid to blog shite.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 3, 2013)

There's a new website called Telegraph Luxury (not sure if anyone has mentioned it yet).  Just what you need in a long bitter recession.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/luxury/


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 3, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> I don't think they killed people merely for wearing glasses, though.



He's half-remembering _The Road To Wigan Pier_, I suspect. Orwell is musing on the History of the Commune and suggesting that in any revolution the leaders would be people who could sound their aitches.


----------



## KarlMarx (Nov 4, 2013)

The comments in the telegraph online website are disgusting.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 4, 2013)

That was a quick banning. A returning poster, I assume?


----------



## MikeMcc (Nov 4, 2013)

I've come to dispise both the Fail and the Telegraph for the standard of their science reporting.  When you have creationists such as Booker and 'interpreters of interpretations' such as Delingpole sprouting complete delusional bullshit it does tend to deter the desire to read such crap.  I tend to view both only for their comic value.


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 4, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> He's half-remembering _The Road To Wigan Pier_, I suspect. Orwell is musing on the History of the Commune and suggesting that in any revolution the leaders would be people who could sound their aitches.



He left out quite a bit, didn't he?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> He's half-remembering _The Road To Wigan Pier_, I suspect. Orwell is musing on the History of the Commune and suggesting that in any revolution the leaders would be people who could sound their aitches.


Your post makes no sense when you place it alongside what he actually said. He's not misremembering anything - he's openly stating the below as fact and  he's quite clear about it:



> The nightmare of Cambodia (2 million dead) is especially vivid. "Reactionaries" were sorted out from the base population on the grounds of being supporters of the old regime, having gone to school or just for wearing glasses. They were taken to the side of paddy fields and hacked to death by teenagers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 4, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> when I was a kid my dad told us that tebbitts were like rabbits crossed with teddy bears



Your father was obviously a person of great evil!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 4, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> Yeah.  He's referring to the feared cadres from the Ta Mok-administered Southwest Zone (phumipeak niredey), who moved out to purge other parts of the country and oversee or actively implement the Pol Pot/central government line 'correctly,' when the Communist Party was tearing itself apart.
> 
> Teenage girls, trained in party schools, were just as fierce and inflexible in dealing with real or perceived deviations as the men.  I don't think they killed people merely for wearing glasses, though.   He shouldn't spend so much time at Wikipedia before getting paid to blog shite.



Isn't it _de rigeur_ nowadays for journos to garner their "facts" from Google generally, and Wikipedia specifically? It certainly seems to be!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2013)

He's supposed to be professor  america though.


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 4, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Isn't it _de rigeur_ nowadays for journos to garner their "facts" from Google generally, and Wikipedia specifically? It certainly seems to be!



But he's a Cambridge-educated historian!


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 4, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Stanley
Labour,the GOP,Anglican,RC......whats little Timmy going to be next ?


----------



## HST (Nov 4, 2013)

I believe Private Eye likes to argue that the Telegraph's decline is largely down to the 2009 appointment of Tony Gallagher as editor. Gallagher came to the Telegraph from the Daily Mail.
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2009/nov/30/gallagher-new-telegraph-editor


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 4, 2013)

HST said:


> I believe Private Eye likes to argue that the Telegraph's decline is largely down to the 2009 appointment of Tony Gallagher as editor. Gallagher came to the Telegraph from the Daily Mail.
> http://www.theguardian.com/media/2009/nov/30/gallagher-new-telegraph-editor









Some people just have the look of evil about them. Don't let him alone near your gran, that's what I say.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 5, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Stanley
> Labour,the GOP,Anglican,RC......whats little Timmy going to be next ?


King of the Elves?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 5, 2013)

Today Benedict Brogan bangs the drum for our glorious free press who, in his words, hold "the elites to account". No mention of how papers (his included) make up stories.


> George Osborne likes to tell the story of the time he was returning from a distant conference and boarded a flight with his French counterpart. To this day, he cherishes the look of surprise as he turned right and headed for his business-class seat, while the Frenchman – along with all his officials – settled into the plushness of first. In fact, the Chancellor was lucky in his arrangements: austerity means his junior colleagues usually have to make do with economy. One minister, who should get a medal for the amount of time he has to spend at European summits, is frequently teased for relying on Easyjet by a European counterpart who has an official plane at his disposal.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/b...e-of-britains-greatest-virtues/#disqus_thread



Notice how he starts his piece with an anecdote about Gidiot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He's supposed to be professor  america though.



Does that make him more or less likely to shape his narrative to fit what his customers want?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> But he's a Cambridge-educated historian!



You say that like it's a recommendation!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Today Benedict Brogan bangs the drum for our glorious free press who, in his words, hold "the elites to account". No mention of how papers (his included) make up stories.
> 
> 
> Notice how he starts his piece with an anecdote about Gidiot.



As I recall, the whole "no more flash minsterial cars for junior ministers" and "no more 1st class plane seats unless you pay the difference between business and first yourself" was something new Labour brought in half way through their reign, not something that Gideon has instituted.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Nov 5, 2013)

HST said:


> I believe Private Eye likes to argue that the Telegraph's decline is largely down to the 2009 appointment of Tony Gallagher as editor. Gallagher came to the Telegraph from the Daily Mail.
> http://www.theguardian.com/media/2009/nov/30/gallagher-new-telegraph-editor


Its not known as the Maily Telegraph for nothing these days


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 5, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Some people just have the look of evil about them. Don't let him alone near your gran, that's what I say.


 Got a mouth on him like a cat's anus.....


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 7, 2013)

Today we have the meeting of the empty heads: Delingpole and Coulter together in a single podcast. Now I ask you, what could be more enjoyable? 


> *Radio Free Delingpole: A Meeting of The Minds*
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/j...radio-free-delingpole-a-meeting-of-the-minds/


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 7, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Today we have the meeting of the empty heads: Delingpole and Coulter together in a single podcast. Now I ask you, what could be more enjoyable?



Fisting oneself with a razor blade-studded glove?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 7, 2013)

Trying to dig Drunken Shit out of the cack with this Uber-Mailesque propaganda...



> ....the figures show that already around 300 households in England, Scotland and Wales have been identified which were receiving more than £40,000 in state handouts a year before the cap.
> So far 17 families have had their payouts capped by £400 a week, which suggests they were receiving at least £900 a week in benefits – or £46,800 a year.
> 
> In order for a working person to take home that amount of money they would have be on a salary of around £68,000.



Deserve the Hamburg Springer building treatment for shit like this....


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 7, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Trying to dig Drunken Shit out of the cack with this Uber-Mailesque propaganda...
> 
> 
> 
> Deserve the Hamburg Springer building treatment for shit like this....



Someone needs to tell this twat that families are on the whole larger than individuals.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 7, 2013)

"It has been revealed that some orphanages have been getting handouts the equivalent of more than twice the average salary of a hardworking taxpayer."


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 8, 2013)

Today, Tim 'I was a teenage Marxist' Stanley defends the indefensible.


> But all of this is purely academic if liberals won't even allow us to have a conversation about immigration. Soubry's attack on Farage is a classic example of shutting the debate down by crying "racist". The narrative is (and it was invoked a lot on Question Time last night) that the Right starts by raising questions about border policing and ends by erecting a Third Reich – as if Nigel Farage were an Adolf Hitler in training. The proposition is obviously an insult to Farage but also an insult to the intelligence of the audience and to those voters with entirely justified fears about access to jobs, housing and NHS beds. If mainstream politicians aren't allowed to discuss this in a mature manner then some people will turn to illegitimate, genuinely racist parties to make their voice heard. That's not a threat – it's a word of warning about an awful possibility that everyone on the rational Right desperately wants to avoid
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...-shut-down-a-debate-that-voters-want-to-have/



"Us"? Who is "us"?
What's so appalling about this blog is how Stanley casts Farage in the role of victim. Now, I don't like Anna Soubry but Dimblebum allowed him to constantly interrupt and talk over her. Stanley seems to have been watching a different Question Time to me.


----------



## The Pale King (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/defence/10439494/Petition-leniency-for-Marine-A.html

They have actually got a petition going, asking for 'leniency' for a convicted murderer. I just don't know what to make of this it's so fucked up. They usually resist any sort of sociological explanation for any kind of crime, and say its a product of morality. In this case, they want to look at the circumstances:

The case of Marine A will go down as a brutal incident in a brutal war. A badly wounded Taliban captive was executed at point blank range by a British soldier on the field of battle in Helmand in 2011.
*Sign the petition here *
Perhaps, the shaky camera footage will, as warned, prove to be a gift to terrorist propagandists. But the murder conviction - the first time a British serviceman has been convicted of murder during the Afghan (or Iraq) conflicts – needs to be viewed in context.
The pressure cooker of Afghanistan, where soldiers have been subjected to daily sniper attacks and the ever present threat of IEDs and suicide bombings, has placed intolerable mental strain upon our soldiers. Since 2009, the number of Afghanistan veterans seeking help from the charity Combat Stress has increased by an average of 50 per cent each year. For those like Marine A, an experienced sergeant and veteran of tours in Northern Ireland, Iraq and Afghanistan, the risk of developing mental trauma is high. As he told the court martial, he took the shot on the spur of the moment because of pent up emotions.
We do not seek to justify Marine A’s actions, nor condone murder. Instead, we call for leniency when he is sentenced by the Court Martial Board on December 6. This is a man seemingly pushed to the brink by a war in which he was fighting for his country - his country should stand by him now.

...and just for extra fun, thieving MP should be let off for an 'honest mistake'. It's only members of his class who get to make 'honest mistakes', though, remember that:

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/j...s-owned-up-and-apologised-we-need-to-move-on/

Shall we go for the hat trick? ok, if you insist, here's James Delingpole :
"In every single sphere of British influence the upper echelons of power in 2013 are held overwhelmingly by the privately educated…." former Prime Minister Sir John Major has complained in a speech.
Well the solution is obvious and I'm surprised Major didn't spell it out. We need a cull – a major cull at every bank, barristers chambers, law firm, FTSE 100 corporation, accountancy firm, hedge fund, advertising agency, hospital trust, regiment and aircraft carrier in the land. Only around 7 per cent of Britain's schoolchildren are educated privately and this needs to be reflected, as a matter of urgency, in the composition of the senior staffing at our major institutions. Yes, indeed it may be true that the privately educated may, ceteris paribus, be more confident, self-disciplined, articulate, motivated and academically able than those who have been stuck in the resolutely anti-elitist state system. But just because they have a greater aptitude for Britain's top jobs doesn't mean they should get them. Not in the modern age, anyway. Personally, I'm with Major: we should end all forms of pernicious discrimination by adopting some sort of quota system so that everyone, whatever their race, colour, creed, sexual orientation, class, ability or IQ level gets a fair crack of the whip.
*• How do identity politics work? A quick refresher course 
• Anonymous fights Zionist ‘apartheid’ with Twitter hashtag
• Why Falkirk is a ‘cesspit’ for Ed Miliband*
Why, for example, is there currently not one surgeon in Britain who suffers from cerebral palsy?
Why are there so few disabled people playing in the premier league?
Where are the transgender Apache pilots in Afghanistan?
When, oh, when are our hunts – the Northern ones especially – going to move with the times and finally appoint their first Islamist Master of Foxhounds?

 ...what a fucking imbecile. Privately educated people are just more academically able and self-disciplined, it's not their fault they just are. Their private education made them that way. And having institutions that are representative of the people they serve is just the same as insisting that you have to have disabled people in football teams! He didn't choose that analogy by accident, did he? Being state educated is compared here to having cerebral palsy. He seems to be saying that both are terrible afflictions that render the sufferer unfit to practice medicine.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Nov 11, 2013)

nino_savatte : Today, Tim 'I was a teenage Marxist' Stanley defends the indefensible.....But all of this is purely academic if liberals won't even allow us to have a conversation about immigration."/quote]

Astonishing isn't it? Year after year they roll this claim out, yet immigration is one of the most discussed topics there is. Who "won't allow" the conversation? What are the sanctions? Do plod get summonsed?

I don't watch it, but apparently Question Time gave 40 minutes over to the topic, and that's not even liberal - it's a full tilt Marxist cult under the beady eye of Comrade Patten


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Nov 11, 2013)

Brute Anderson ran a piece in the twatograph either today or yesterday, I won't link. It was an homage to none other than IBS. It was truly fucking desperate, as deluded and fawning as a 70s Pravda piece about comrades visiting tractor factories, and riddled with inaccuracies.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 11, 2013)

*"The Nadine Dorries I'm a Celebrity affair once again makes the Tories *_look_* like the party of sleaze"*


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 11, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> nino_savatte : Today, Tim 'I was a teenage Marxist' Stanley defends the indefensible.....But all of this is purely academic if liberals won't even allow us to have a conversation about immigration."/quote]
> 
> Astonishing isn't it? Year after year they roll this claim out, yet immigration is one of the most discussed topics there is. Who "won't allow" the conversation? What are the sanctions? Do plod get summonsed?
> 
> I don't watch it, but apparently Question Time gave 40 minutes over to the topic, and that's not even liberal - it's a full tilt Marxist cult under the beady eye of Comrade Patten


It's all about playing the victim.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Nov 11, 2013)

Yep, martyr complex.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 12, 2013)

Helmet head tells us - without a trace of irony - that David Dimbleby is a "complete publicity whore".


> *The real story behind David Dimbleby's tattoo is that the man is a complete publicity whore*
> I'll tell you what it means. It means that Dimbleby is a cheap media tart who will literally do _anything_ to promote his new television series. This is a publicity stunt, pure and simple. Britain and the Sea, Dimbleby's new BBC1 series about our maritime history, debuts this Sunday and having a small tattoo of a scorpion on his right shoulder is a way of promoting it. A brilliant way, incidentally, on account of the fact that not a single journalist or broadcaster has been able to see it for what it is. Instead, they've all decided to take Dimbleby's explanation at face value. "You are only old once," he says. "I have always wanted a tattoo. I thought I might as well have it done now. It’s a dream come true for me."
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tobyyoung/100245489/the-real-story-behind-david-dimblebys-tattoo-is-that-the-man-is-a-complete-publicity-whore/



Takes one to know one, Tobes.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Helmet head tells us - without a trace of irony - that David Dimbleby is a "complete publicity whore".
> 
> 
> Takes one to know one, Tobes.



http://twitpic.com/4qbth


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 12, 2013)

brogdale said:


> http://twitpic.com/4qbth


Did he fall off his bike?


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 12, 2013)

Could never accuse Tobes of being "a complete publicity whore"
http://politicalscrapbook.net/2013/...out-himself-in-third-person/toby-young-naked/ (NSFW)...or anywhere else for that matter.....


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Nov 13, 2013)

Oborne did a piece about the Tory party failing in the north of England. Can't say I read it, but someone posted some of the comments underneath it, which say a lot. Be in no doubt what side such specimens would have chosen in the 1930s


_If the North want to be socialists, let them Home Rule for Sussex

If you want conservative you'd better vote UKIP. Cameron's Tories = Liberal

First, convince us all that we will get a fair In/Out referendum next, Convince us all that the Tory leadership will campaign unequivocally for an Out vote. - Simple

Labour hate the native white English. The North of England is either anti-English or deluded

All the top Labour people are reverse coconuts

One wonders how many genuine English people live there.

The franchise should be restricted. Personal liberty should be guaranteed for everyone, but in terms of choosing a government only the educated should be able to vote._


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 13, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Oborne did a piece about the Tory party failing in the north of England. Can't say I read it, but someone posted some of the comments underneath it, which say a lot. Be in no doubt what side such specimens would have chosen in the 1930s
> 
> 
> _If the North want to be socialists, let them Home Rule for Sussex
> ...


Where?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 13, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> _
> All the top Labour people are reverse coconuts_


 What does this mean?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What does this mean?



You already know, right? Sorry, I'm fairly new at this game.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> You already know, right? Sorry, I'm fairly new at this game.


It's an odd thing to say. I saw it above
_All the top Labour people are reverse coconuts_


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> You already know, right? Sorry, I'm fairly new at this game.


Don't. Try.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 13, 2013)

Drink plenty of water.


----------



## stavros (Nov 13, 2013)

brogdale said:


> *"The Nadine Dorries I'm a Celebrity affair once again makes the Tories *_look_* like the party of sleaze"*



I wasn't aware any one party had exclusivity to that particular attribute.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2013)

stavros said:


> I wasn't aware any one party had exclusivity to that particular attribute.



Quite so......but......



Spoiler


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2013)

Hysteria and hyperbole from the Master of Bullshit, Dan Hannan.


> There are qualified Romanians and Bulgarians whom I’d be happy to see here. Both their governments fret about the brain drain. The question is over whether we have the right to decide who comes. And, almost as critically, the right to decide who can claim our range of in-work and out-of-work benefits. Britain is unusual in the EU in having entitlements which are not connected to whether you have paid anything into the system. That can’t last.
> 
> You can’t have universal entitlements and open borders at the same time. Indeed, it’s becoming increasingly clear that, in the long run, you can’t have either.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...ting-racist-should-hang-their-heads-in-shame/



All this from a man whose political allegiances lead him to conclude that planning is a bad thing.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 19, 2013)

Today, Brendan O'Neill reveals himself as a closet homophobe.


> *Gay now means rubbish. Get over it*
> *This is borne out by the fact that the rising use of the word “gay” to mean rubbish has coincided with increased levels of tolerance towards homosexuals among young people. When I was at school, we never used the word gay to mean rubbish, and yet there was a lot of anti-gay sentiment, reflecting broader anti-gay outlooks in politics and society. Today, the opposite is the case – kids are forever using the word gay to mean rubbish, yet real, genuinely prejudiced anti-gay sentiment is on the wane, both in schools and in society. A whopping 82 per cent of 18- to 34-year-olds, some of whom will have used the word gay to mean naff (and perhaps still do), are in favour of gay marriage. Clearly the new use of the word gay does not speak to a prejudiced outlook – it simply speaks to the fact that words change meaning, and there’s not much we can do about it.*
> 
> *There’s a debate to be had over why the word gay specifically came to mean rubbish. My penny’s worth, as I’ve argued before, is that it’s because what is now presented to us as “gay culture” is often quite knowingly naff, camp, shallow stuff, leading young people who have been exposed to such culture through pop music and TV to associate “gay” with “rubbish”. But that’s a debate for another time. For now, we have to face up this fact: Gay now means rubbish. Get over it.*
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2013)

Today is the 50th anniversary of JFK's assassination but only one thing seems to be exercising the mind of Dan Hannan.


> Talking of dystopian novels, there is one more anniversary today. 22 November is the date on which John Galt, the libertarian hero of Ayn Rand’s _Atlas Shrugged_, seizes the airwaves and reveals himself to the nation. Of all the books I’ve discussed, _Atlas Shrugged_ is the most predictive. Replace “railroad companies” with “banks” and you have an almost perfect description of what has happened these past five years. And look at *this passage*: for uncanny prophecy, it’s hard to beat.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...ldous-huxley-and-ayn-rand-todays-quite-a-day/



Ayn Rand, the prophet. Margaret Thatcher, the 'saviour'. Fuck's sake.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 27, 2013)

Today, Daniel Hannan claims that "we" (that is to say, the US and UK) "invented" freedom. He's plugging his new book and if it's anything like his previous oeuvres then it's bound to be full of a fancy (but meaningless) phrases and ropey ideas.


> Why did it happen? Why, after thousands of years of oligarchy and tyranny, did a system evolve that lifted the individual above the tribe rather than the reverse? How did that system see off rival models that elevated collective endeavour, martial glory, faith and sacrifice over liberty and property? How did the world come to speak our language?
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/danielhannan/100247847/how-we-invented-freedom-and-why-it-matters/



I don't like having the word "freedom" mediated to me by some posh Peruvian ex-pat, whose idea of freedom is based on his privileged position. This "freedom" that he talks about was not extended to the working classes, slaves and women.



> the war against slavery, the American Revolution, the Glorious Revolution, the English Civil War, Magna Carta –  to its origins in the folkright of Anglo-Saxon common law.



"The war against slavery" sounds mighty grand and effective but the southern US states practised Jim Crow laws. The "Glorious Revolution" was a palace coup and the "English Civil War" was hijacked by Cromwell, whose inept son (whom most people ignore) couldn't hold on to power and ceded it back to the monarchy. And the Magna Carta? Freedom for the barons.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 27, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Today, Daniel Hannan claims that "we" (that is to say, the US and UK) "invented" freedom. He's plugging his new book and if it's anything like his previous oeuvres then it's bound to be full of a fancy (but meaningless) phrases and ropey ideas.



So you're dismissing it without having read it?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 27, 2013)

Quartz said:


> So you're dismissing it without having read it?


It's a book by Daniel Hannan. So yes. You're such a poltroon.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 27, 2013)

Quartz said:


> So you're dismissing it without having read it?



I've read the article. How about you? Why do you think it's important to read his book? Will it reveal something new about the nature of freedom or do you think Hannan has more right to mediate the word than either me or you? He has no more right to pontificate on the word's meaning than anyone else and that's the problem with the right and their 'libertarian' chums generally: they believe they know more about 'freedom' than anyone else.

You didn't bother to read my points either. Well done.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 27, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> I've read the article. How about you? Why do you think it's important to read his book? Will it reveal something new about the nature of freedom or do you think Hannan has more right to mediate the word than either me or you?



He has just as much right. And if he wishes to put it in print, that's his perogative.  I'm not going to comment on his book without having read it.



> You didn't bother to read my points either. Well done.



Actually, I did. Why waste space arguing with what is correct?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 27, 2013)

No such word as perogative.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 27, 2013)

Why don't you just let him live? He don't need permission, makes his own decisions.......


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 27, 2013)

Quartz said:


> He has just as much right. And if he wishes to put it in print, that's his perogative.  I'm not going to comment on his book without having read it.



The word is "prerogative". Hannan has plenty of previous and reading his book is unlikely to make me change my mind. He makes these claims all the time in his various blogs and articles.



> Actually, I did. Why waste space arguing with what is correct?



No, you failed to address any of them. More importantly Hannan (and his fellow travellers) have constructed their idea of "freedom" in opposition to the surmised unfreedoms of communism and socialism. Their views of socialism, especially, are conflated with the authoritarianism of the USSR and similar states. Yet there is little acknowledgement on his or their part that their so-called "free" countries limit the freedoms of certain social formations through the use of economic power. Dubai? Chile? Just two examples right there.

You're a fan of Hannan, aren't you?


----------



## Quartz (Nov 27, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> The word is "prerogative". Hannan has plenty of previous and reading his book is unlikely to make me change my mind.



Perhaps reading it might at least make you better informed.



> No, you failed to address any of them.



They didn't need addressing.



> You're a fan of Hannan, aren't you?



I've liked a couple of his speeches in the EU parliament. But with regard to his writing, I like to read multiple viewpoints to better learn and understand them. I've never seen the point in wearing blinkers or speaking in an echo gallery. I do have a copy of his book, 'The Plan'. It's relegated to bath-time reading - that is, it doesn't matter if I nod off and it falls in.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quartz said:


> So you're dismissing it without having read it?



If you've ever read Hannan's published output you *should*, if you have any critical faculties, have noticed that he has a fondness for hyperbole, an addiction to "grand narrative" generalised historicising, and a very poor grasp of detail; of critique and of research.  He's like Paul "Spank Me" Johnson *without* the quasi-redeeming quality of actually being able to write a decently-structured sentence.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 27, 2013)

Quartz said:


> I do have a copy of his book, 'The Plan'. It's relegated to bath-time reading - that is, it doesn't matter if I nod off and it falls in.



What 'plan' does he have in mind, exactly?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 27, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Perhaps reading it might at least make you better informed.



Unlikely. I'm actually better informed than Hannan, who is only capable of viewing the concept of 'freedom' (an abstract noun) through the lens of his class privilege.



> They didn't need addressing.



Oh, the unbelievable arrogance. Yet you told me that I should read Hannan's book. 



> I've liked a couple of his speeches in the EU parliament. But with regard to his writing, I like to read multiple viewpoints to better learn and understand them. I've never seen the point in wearing blinkers or speaking in an echo gallery. I do have a copy of his book, 'The Plan'. It's relegated to bath-time reading - that is, it doesn't matter if I nod off and it falls in.



I get the feeling that you're not being entirely honest with me. I read The Plan too, with the intention of critiquing it. It's an unbelievably poorly thought-out vision for the country and is based entirely on suppositions and class bigotry.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 27, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Unlikely. I'm actually better informed than Hannan, who is only capable of viewing the concept of 'freedom' (an abstract noun) through the lens of his class privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I too have read it (far more amusing than a copy of "The Beano"!), hence my comment about "....hyperbole, an addiction to 'grand narrative' generalised historicising, and a very poor grasp of detail; of critique and of research".


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I too have read it (far more amusing than a copy of "The Beano"!), hence my comment about "....hyperbole, an addiction to 'grand narrative' generalised historicising, and a very poor grasp of detail; of critique and of research".


I like the way Hannan and Carswell produce a graph to support their assertions in the first chapter, yet the graph itself wasn't cited. Typical arrogant right-wingers.


----------



## stavros (Nov 27, 2013)

Like its fellow tabloids, the Maily Telegraph has Nigella and her two friends prominent on the cover today.


----------



## youngian (Nov 27, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> "The war against slavery" sounds mighty grand and effective but the southern US states practised Jim Crow laws. The "Glorious Revolution" was a palace coup and the "English Civil War" was hijacked by Cromwell, whose inept son (whom most people ignore) couldn't hold on to power and ceded it back to the monarchy. And the Magna Carta? Freedom for the barons.



More guff from Hannan


> Jefferson immortally promised his countrymen ‘life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness’. By contrast, the EU’s Charter of Fundamental Freedoms guarantees the right to strike action, free healthcare and affordable housing.



Thats right Dan, America's crippling health costs, zero hour contracts and mass evictions have produced millions of smiling happy American faces.

Apart from the right to keep slaves and automatic weapons the ECHR also contains all the individual rights Jefferson laid down. Except Hannan and his party doesn't really like those rights very much when they are not straight male white middle class property owners using them in Strasbourg or the British courts.

He should have been proud the Labour government had enshrined these Jeffersonian constitutional rights in British law through the HRA. But he seems to hate Britain. Strangely Hannan and other Tory crackpots like Theresa May want to abolish this Jeffersonian culture of constitutional protection of citizens in favour of executive authoritarianism.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...abours-Human-Rights-Act-says-Theresa-May.html

I used to describe Hannan as an eccentric but a dangerous lunatic is nearer to the truth.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> If you've ever read Hannan's published output you *should*, if you have any critical faculties, have noticed that he has a fondness for hyperbole, an addiction to "grand narrative" generalised historicising, and a very poor grasp of detail; of critique and of research.



Ever heard of the phrase, 'Time spent in reconnaissance is time well spent'? Understand this: he has a right to be wrong. But to debate him, we need to know him.

The big problem with Libertarianism in general and thus with Hannan's localism is that while everything will go swimmingly while all is well, things fall apart when disaster strikes. We can see this most clearly with America's lack of socialised medicine: one of if not the most common cause of bankruptcy there is medical expenses. Similarly one can look to Fukushima and the tsunami: could the locals really have coped without state help? Of course not.



nino_savatte said:


> Unlikely. I'm actually better informed than Hannan,



That's an immensely arrogant statement.



> I get the feeling that you're not being entirely honest with me.



It's your right to be wrong. And I'm not biting.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 28, 2013)

Quartz said:


> That's an immensely arrogant statement.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your right to be wrong. And I'm not biting.



1. Hardly. Hannan's the arrogant one (like you).
2. You're not "biting" because you've got no reply.

I wonder why you're so keen defend a lunatic like Hannan? Is it hero-worship? Is it because he speaks in a posh accent and uses a lot of florid language? Is that what you find convincing?

What I find so odd is the way you tell me that I have no right to comment because I haven't read his book. I'm actually very well-informed when it comes to Hannan. Perhaps you need to take off the rose-tinted specs and think critically.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 28, 2013)

Quartz said:


> So you're dismissing it without having read it?


You clearly didn't read his blog and leapt straight to his defence. What are you trying to hide?


----------



## Quartz (Nov 28, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> 1. Hardly. Hannan's the arrogant one (like you).
> 2. You're not "biting" because you've got no reply.



No, you were and are trolling and I am not going to rise to the bait.



> I wonder why you're so keen defend a lunatic like Hannan?



I believe in freedom of speech. That means freedom of speech for everyone. It doesn't mean I like what they say, but I defend their right to say it. No matter how loathsome or stupid, I want these opinions out in the open.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 28, 2013)

Quartz said:


> No, you were and are trolling and I am not going to rise to the bait.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in freedom of speech. That means freedom of speech for everyone. It doesn't mean I like what they say, but I defend their right to say it. No matter how loathsome or stupid, I want these opinions out in the open.


I'm not "trolling" and you only say that because you have no counter-argument.

Why do you think Hannan has more right to comment on 'freedom' than anyone else? Moreover, why do you accept his mediated views on 'freedom'?


----------



## Quartz (Nov 28, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> I'm not "trolling" and you only say that because you have no counter-argument.



Let's see: you accuse me of being arrogant, and you call me a liar in a roundabout way. Yes, you're trolling and we're done.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 28, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Let's see: you accuse me of being arrogant, and you call me a liar in a roundabout way. Yes, you're trolling and we're done.


You've got a real bee in your bonnet about this and I suspect it's because you're not being entirely honest about Hannan or your own political position. Either way, accusing me of "trolling" shows that you are unable to produce a counter-argument.

Now you take your bat and ball and storm off the pitch. Pathetic.

Oh and you were the one who accused me of being "arrogant" because I wouldn't accept Hannan's dubious views on freedom without first reading his book.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 28, 2013)

youngian said:


> More guff from Hannan
> 
> 
> Thats right Dan, America's crippling health costs, zero hour contracts and mass evictions have produced millions of smiling happy American faces.
> ...


Hannan's concept of freedom is the enslavement of those who don't have the same material wealth as him or his mates.

His Americophilia is embarrassing. If he's so in love with the USA, why doesn't he bugger off there and run for congress as a Tea Party chimp?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 28, 2013)

Here's a paragraph from p70 of The Plan. I wanted to find the bit where they use the phrase "teaching proper history" but this is just as wilfully ignorant.


> The phrase ‘new world order’ did not originate with the Americans, however.
> It had been reintroduced into political discourse by the outgoing Soviet
> president, Mikhail Gorbachev, who rekindled the old trotskyite dream of world
> government by calling for global governance and a unification of the world
> ...



Since when was Gorbachev a "trotskyite"?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 28, 2013)

Are you sure that's not from Brevik's 'manifesto'? Bonkers bruno.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 28, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Are you sure that's not from Brevik's 'manifesto'? Bonkers bruno.


I had to do a double take but, yeah, Hannan shows us he's little different to other headbangers.


----------



## youngian (Nov 28, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> I had to do a double take but, yeah, Hannan shows us he's little different to other headbangers.



Christ on a bendy bus that is full blown swivel eyed far right internet stuff used by a chimps tea party of nutters including David Icke, libertarian nationalists and Fascists. And also has more than a whiff of the Zionist World Government rhetoric. I see another Tory swivel eyed loon in chief Carswell had a hand in that one as well.

New world order is an opaque term that was popular in the 90s among big picture statesmen searching for a rational institutional model of doing business in international relations following the Cold War bipolar balance of terror.

What the likes of Hannan are really arguing is a return to the nation state chaos and shifting alliance systems that always led to misery on an unimaginable scale.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 28, 2013)

wtf? Didn't realise the unpleasant prick was also a total loon.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 28, 2013)

A perfect columnist for the insane loonhouse that is the Torygraph comment section.....


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 29, 2013)

He's just been on Radio 4 plugging his book, which claims that Anglo-Saxons 'invented' freedom.


----------



## youngian (Nov 29, 2013)

How much virtually unchallenged airtime has the 'lefty' BBC now given Hannan plugging his lightweight ramblings?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 29, 2013)

Telegraph writer openly endorsing birther loon Jerome Corsi.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 29, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Telegraph writer openly endorsing birther loon Jerome Corsi.



From the comments:



> B.H. Obama ll is a total fraud. He is not the son of a 'goat herder' from Kenya.



Has Obama ever claimed this? AFAIK, his Da was part of the emerging African elite from the last days of UK colonialism. Last week, I had the opportunity to view one of the few remaining copies of the book he wrote as advice to Luo peasant farmers "Wise Ways of Farming". "This is not the work of a goat herder", I said, channelling Tommy Lee Jones in Under Siege.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh, that comments thread is mint. They're recycling the claim that BHO's real Da was none other than the great Malcolm X himself. . .

Which is odd given that BHO's mum worked for a known CIA front.

Like many other anthropologists of her generation.

E2A:
I googled the CIA thing, and it seems to be exclusively on conspiraloon sites. The New York Times did say this, though:



> Mr. Obama lived in Jakarta with his mother and stepfather, Lolo Soetoro, from 1967 to 1971, arriving when he was 6 and leaving when he was 10. But his mother spent many more years here, working as a consultant for the United States Agency for International Development, then as a Ford Foundation program officer in Jakarta specializing in women’s work, and later with Indonesia’s oldest bank, where she set up what has been described as the world’s largest sustainable microfinance program.



http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/...-presidents-mother/?ref=stanleyanndunham&_r=0


Ford Foundation, eh? USAID, you say? Hmmmm. . . .


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 29, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Oh, that comments thread is mint. They're recycling the claim that BHO's real Da was none other than the great Malcolm X himself. . .
> 
> Which is odd given that BHO's mum worked for a known CIA front.
> 
> ...


Have you seen that cunt's blog? 


> The survival of America and this great Republic will not be found in the empty rhetoric of political '_sing song_' given us by the likes of President B.H. Obama or Hillary '_my daughter and I were under fire in Bosnia_' Clinton, or any current RINO pretender. We are currently on the edge of a Civil War between the races precisely because  President B.H. Obama has so divided this nation along the lines of race and personal responsibility that the freedoms so long ago won through blood, sweat, and tears, is fast coming to an inglorious end. Unless actions are taken by concerned Patriots the collapse into complete socialism will be upon us.
> http://freedomfiles.blogspot.co.uk/



I know nationalism is nuts but Americans go over the top with it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 29, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Have you seen that cunt's blog?
> 
> 
> I know nationalism is nuts but Americans go over the top with it.


An older colleague of mine has expressed the view that the kind of rhetoric you see in the US these days is what you expect to find in countries on the verge of civil war. I wonder. . .


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 29, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> An older colleague of mine has expressed the view that the kind of rhetoric you see in the US these days is what you expect to find in countries on the verge of civil war. I wonder. . .


Thing is, we're seeing it in this country too. If you look at any Telegraph blog on which immigration is the topic, you expect to see the usual suspects repeating the usual mush about 'race replacement' and 'genocide'. Then you get dangerous idiots like Bozza claiming that poor people are less intelligent than lazy toffs.


----------



## The Pale King (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah the Telegraph comments section is a fucking sewer, a swamp. No matter the article you get reams of posts ranting about 'miscegenation' and the extermination of 'white Christian culture' etc. To the extent that there are a number of topics which they simply don't open comments for, as they know what will follow, and I guess it's not the best look for attracting advertisers.

Johnson' comments are very sinister. The effort to naturalise massive inequality. The attempt to allot social worth / desert. Neo-Feudalism here we come! Actually, who am I kidding? Neo-Feudalism here we are


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 29, 2013)

The Pale King said:


> Yeah the Telegraph comments section is a fucking sewer, a swamp. No matter the article you get reams of posts ranting about 'miscegenation' and the extermination of 'white Christian culture' etc. To the extent that there are a number of topics which they simply don't open comments for, as they know what will follow, and I guess it's not the best look for attracting advertisers.
> 
> Johnson' comments are very sinister. The effort to naturalise massive inequality. The attempt to allot social worth / desert. Neo-Feudalism here we come! Actually, who am I kidding? Neo-Feudalism here we are



You're one of the younger set, IIRC. So you may not be aware that Johnson's shit is nothing new - Keith Joseph came out with similar stuff years ago. They all think like this, it's just they usually know not to say it in public.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 29, 2013)

The Pale King said:


> Yeah the Telegraph comments section is a fucking sewer, a swamp.



I'm fortunate then in that so as not to pay their subscription, I've blocked their cookies so I don't get to see any of the comments.


----------



## The Pale King (Nov 29, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> You're one of the younger set, IIRC. So you may not be aware that Johnson's shit is nothing new - Keith Joseph came out with similar stuff years ago. They all think like this, it's just they usually know not to say it in public.


 
Right enough!


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 1, 2013)

Dan Hodges can't think of anything to write, so he writes about leaders' wives instead. The Telegraph is the new _Hello!_


> Samantha Cameron is the Conservative Party’s secret weapon. Photogenic. Confident. Engaging. As one Downing Street insider said: “Sam Cam is worth two opinion poll points to us all on her own.”
> 
> But is the secret weapon about to be decommissioned? It would appear that Mrs Cameron is pushing back on attempts by Tory strategists to give her a high-profile role during the election campaign. “They’ve been putting pressure on her to do more of the political stuff,” says my source. “But she’s not having it. She basically said to them 'Look, if you want me out there, fine. But if I am out there, I’m going to say what I think, not what you want me to think. And I’m not sure you want me doing that.’ ”
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...n-better-halves-with-very-different-profiles/


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 1, 2013)

Worth two % points? They really are telling themselves lies.


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> The Telegraph is the new _Hello!_



Hence the Maily Telegraph.


----------



## moon (Dec 4, 2013)

I got tired of all the immigrant bashing on their website a long time ago...


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 4, 2013)

moon said:


> I got tired of all the immigrant bashing on their website a long time ago...


It isn't just immigrants who get it in the neck from these knuckledraggers; it's the poor, the low-waged, the disabled, LGBT and anyone who isn't middle class, public school educated, white, male and heterosexual. I wonder if there were no minority groups to bait and attack, who would they turn on? Themselves most likely.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 4, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> It isn't just immigrants who get it in the neck from these knuckledraggers; it's the poor, the low-waged, the disabled, LGBT and anyone who isn't middle class, public school educated, white, male and heterosexual. I wonder if there were no minority groups to bait and attack, who would they turn on? Themselves most likely.


They invent some (largely they do this anyway). It's like drivers complaining about cyclists not paying "road tax" or something.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 4, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> They invent some (largely they do this anyway). It's like drivers complaining about cyclists not paying "road tax" or something.


It's their sense of entitlement, yet they whine about others (the poor) having a sense of entitlement. I still can't see how that works.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 5, 2013)

Which one of the Torygraph's cunty columnists will pen an 'Why should we celebrate a terrorist like Mandela ? " article in the next few days,reading the comments will be like swimming in the worst shit filled sewer ever.......


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 5, 2013)

My money's on Brendan O'Neill.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 6, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> My money's on Brendan O'Neill.



Well, after all, he *is* the cunty journalist's cunty journalist.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 6, 2013)

A nice front page from the Torygraph, will cause a  coronary amongst some of its readers no doubt...


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 6, 2013)

The Telegraph  excluding comments from all their Mandela stories,could'nt be because every single article these days has a chorus of monomaniac racists underneath it ?........perish the thought


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 6, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> My money's on Brendan O'Neill.


  He'll tell us Mandela was just fighting apartheid because he thought it was the  cool and trendy thing to do at the time......


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 7, 2013)

Hannan whines that blogs are "judged by their comments threads". Here's a tip, Dan, if you don't want your blog to be "judged", then perhaps you shouldn't appeal to xenophobes and misogynists. Just a thought, like.


> Now there’s a new variant of the phenomenon: judging a blog by its comment thread. Again, the absurdity should be obvious. Bloggers are not responsible for what happens after they have posted. Those who comment most aggressively are more often than not hostile to the writer. The word “troll” didn’t originally mean, as is often thought these days, someone who is rude and unpleasant; it meant someone who used an assumed identity to discredit someone else.
> 
> I didn’t think that any of this needed saying. But, in recent weeks, I’ve noticed several writers pointing at comment threads. The brilliant Ed West, formerly of this parish, Tweeted in a tone of resigned sorrow that, unfairly or not, a blog was bound to be judged by its comments. Robert Shrimsley, once a Telegraph correspondent, now at the FT, recently became very agitated because one of my comment threads had become infested by a handful of the anti-Semitic losers who trawl the web from their mother’s basements. If I didn’t respond, he suggested, it was because their opinions didn’t bother me.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/danielhannan/100249603/judging-blogs-by-their-comment-threads/



The "brilliant" Ed West. 

Hannan really knows how to play the victim. Few, if any, Telegraph bloggers challenge the abhorrent views that appear on their comments threads. Instead, some of them, like Tobes and Delingtroll, encourage them.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 7, 2013)

Brendan O'Neill hasn't written a blog about Mandela but he's posted a recording, which is designed to tempt out the racists and apologists for apartheid. I've just seen this comment:


> PeterWeatherall
> • 4 minutes ago
> 
> −
> So you approve of SA the robbery and rape capital of the world? You approve of the Boer Genocide?


http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/b...-cranks-nutters-and-extremists/#disqus_thread

Wtf is "Boer genocide"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 7, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Brendan O'Neill hasn't written a blog about Mandela but he's posted a recording, which is designed to tempt out the racists and apologists for apartheid. I've just seen this comment:
> 
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/b...-cranks-nutters-and-extremists/#disqus_thread
> 
> Wtf is "Boer genocide"?



He's probably referring to the Boer families that died in (or _en route_ to) British concentration camps, although to claim it as a genocide shows a degree of imaginative self-pity normally only found in the likes of Toby Young!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 7, 2013)

I was thinking of a version of that sung by The Dead Kennedys.

Kill, kill, kill, kill the Boer
Kill, kill, kill, kill the Boer tonight


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 8, 2013)

The Telegraph come out in support of war crimes. How nice.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 8, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> The Telegraph come out in support of war crimes. How nice.


I see they've closed the comments thread. 

I wonder what these headbangers would say if some of 'our boys' had been subjected to the same kind of treatment by the Taliban?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 8, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> I see they've closed the comments thread.
> 
> I wonder what these headbangers would say if some of 'our boys' had been subjected to the same kind of treatment by the Taliban?



Of course, that is exactly the justification the frothy mouthed ones give for breaking the Geneva Convention. "They'd do the same to us" etc. Well great, lets start a campaign of suicide bombing against afghan civilians, or go around beheading our prisoners of war. That way we will be even more like the Taliban, and the bloodthirsty Torygraph cunts will be happy as fuck at having degraded this country even more than it has been already. Wankers!!


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Photoshop fail: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyl...h-street-our-open-letter-to-Eric-Pickles.html


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 9, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Photoshop fail: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyl...h-street-our-open-letter-to-Eric-Pickles.html



You never seen a one legged man on a unicycle before?


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 10, 2013)

Only days after Hannan whined about being judged by his comments thread, he produces the sort of blog that's guaranteed to attract racist half-wits. He's like a dog returning to its vomit.
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/danielhannan/100249841/the-case-for-controlled-immigration/ 
Here's a comment. There are loads of others shouting "Enoch was right". I'd love to get a t-shirt that says "Enoch is dead and he smells funny".

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/danielhannan/100249841/the-case-for-controlled-immigration/


> swindonukipper
> • 25 minutes ago
> You only need to read some of the comments here from immigrants which demonstrate that Enoch Powell was correct:-
> 
> ...



I suspect this is a view shared by most Kippers.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 10, 2013)

butchersapron said:


>



They've removed that vid today: you can find it at 1:41 here.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 10, 2013)

butchersapron said:


>




joe slovo is white ffs, whatever the political leanings of the people in that video they're not necessarily on about "killing whites"


----------



## Quartz (Dec 13, 2013)

Another silly article in the Telegraph advocating capping the pound. Don't they remember what happened last time they tried it? I'm sure Lamont and Major do.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 14, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Another silly article in the Telegraph advocating capping the pound. Don't they remember what happened last time they tried it? I'm sure Lamont and Major do.



Why, what happened? Wouldn't it be a good thing if British goods were cheaper abroad? If we're importing more than we are exporting, then isn't this a bad thing in the long run?


----------



## stavros (Dec 14, 2013)

According to the current Private Eye, the Telegraph had to disable the reader comments on their Mandela pieces last week after some less than respectful opinions were aired. They didn't give any details of their contents, but one presumes they chime with Thatcher's opinion of him circa 1980s.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 14, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Why, what happened?



We had a recession as a result of the readjustment of the pound after Lamont stopped shadowing the ERM.

ETA: Oh yes, it destroyed the Tories' reputation for economic management and directly led to the Labour victory in 1997


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 14, 2013)

stavros said:


> According to the current Private Eye, the Telegraph had to disable the reader comments on their Mandela pieces last week after some less than respectful opinions were aired. They didn't give any details of their contents, but one presumes they chime with Thatcher's opinion of him circa 1980s.


I can just imagine what sort of comments  any Mandela article in the Torygraph would attract if they allowed it,the sort that would'nt look out of place on a site like Stormfront.....


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 15, 2013)

Quartz said:


> We had a recession as a result of the readjustment of the pound after Lamont stopped shadowing the ERM.
> 
> ETA: Oh yes, it destroyed the Tories' reputation for economic management and directly led to the Labour victory in 1997



I thought it was the ERM that prolonged the recession. Like how Greece's continued membership of the Euro (alongside Austerity, obviously) is preventing a recovery?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 15, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Why, what happened?<snip>


Black Wednesday.  I was working for one of the companies which went under as a direct consequence of that day.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 15, 2013)

stavros said:


> According to the current Private Eye, the Telegraph had to disable the reader comments on their Mandela pieces last week after some less than respectful opinions were aired. They didn't give any details of their contents, but one presumes they chime with Thatcher's opinion of him circa 1980s.



They were a fair bit worse than even some of the opinions expressed by the Federation of Conservative Students on Mandela back during Thatcherdom.  I had the misfortune of seeing one of the articles *before* the comments were closed - we're talking about quite a bit of naked racism, and a fair amount of actual mouth-foaming hate.

it's like I've always said: "Scratch a _Telegraph_ reader, and nine times out of ten, a dirty racist cunt will emerge from beneath the surface".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 15, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> I can just imagine what sort of comments  any Mandela article in the Torygraph would attract if they allowed it,the sort that would'nt look out of place on a site like Stormfront.....



There were plenty of uses of "nigger" and "coon", and laments that Rhodesia and SA hadn't been ethnically-cleansed except for a population of helots.
The usual sort of thing, basically.


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2013)

Ooh goodie. I'm going back to my parents tomorrow for a couple of weeks, allowing me to indulge in Telegraph browsing.

One of the things that confuses me about my Dad is that whilst he regards the Daily Mail as hate-filled scum, he wouldn't dream of reading a paper other than the Telegraph.


----------



## stavros (Dec 27, 2013)

From the main leader column today;



> There are unlikely to be any victory parades when British forces finally wind up combat operations in Afghanistan at the end of 2014 and return home. The widespread support that attended the initial intervention in the aftermath of the September 11 attacks has waned, in part because successive governments have failed to provide an adequate exposition of the mission’s objectives.



Widespread support?!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 27, 2013)

stavros said:


> From the main leader column today;
> 
> 
> 
> Widespread support?!




The _Telegraph_ is read (and written for) by the sort of idiot who assumes that because only 2 million people marched against the war, that 58 million or more must have tacitly approved of it.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> The _Telegraph_ is read (and written for) by the sort of idiot who assumes that because only 2 million people marched against the war, that 58 million or more must have tacitly approved of it.


The march was against the Iraq war there was over 50% support for Afghanistan iirc


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2013)

stavros said:


> From the main leader column today;
> 
> 
> 
> Widespread support?!


do you remember the autumn of 2001?


----------



## stavros (Dec 28, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> do you remember the autumn of 2001?



I do, and I remember there was support to "do something". It was the use of _widespread_ that grated with me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2013)

stavros said:


> I do, and I remember there was support to "do something". It was the use of _widespread_ that grated with me.


there was support from people in every county


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2013)

Surrendering any right they might have had to be taken seriously, the Telegraph name a baby as their Briton of the Year.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 31, 2013)

stavros said:


> Surrendering any right they might have had to be taken seriously, the Telegraph name a baby as their Briton of the Year.



 et Teresa May?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 31, 2013)

Only 20 free articles a month. That's new, isn't it?


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 31, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Only 20 free articles a month. That's new, isn't it?


It has been in place for about a year or so, frankly it's a godsend.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 31, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Only 20 free articles a month. That's new, isn't it?



Just block all cookies from *.telegraph.com and you're golden.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 31, 2013)

stavros said:


> Surrendering any right they might have had to be taken seriously, the Telegraph name a baby as their Briton of the Year.



To be fair, if the current political construct continues and he survives, he will be King one day.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 31, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Just block all cookies from *.telegraph.com and you're golden.



Really that easy? Presumably that doesn't work on the FT?


----------



## Quartz (Dec 31, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Really that easy? Presumably that doesn't work on the FT?



I've not tried.


----------



## stavros (Jan 1, 2014)

Quartz said:


> *To be fair*, if the current political construct continues and he survives, he will be King one day.



"Fairness" doesn't really enter the vernacular of the monarchy and their cheerleaders.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 1, 2014)

stavros said:


> "Fairness" doesn't really enter the vernacular of the monarchy and their cheerleaders.



We can set a better example.


----------



## stavros (Jan 3, 2014)

The Telegraph are appauled at the BBC for having PJ Harvey guest-editing the Today programme, suggesting that Aunty might be slightly to the left of the Third Reich.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 4, 2014)

Damian 'Blood-crazed Ferret' Thompson's provocatively titled blog "How ethnic conflict could dominate this century" is the cue for his readers to engage in some full-on racism. But here, Thompson admits to 'knowing someone' on the 'fringes' (sic) on the far right.
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...-ethnic-conflict-could-dominate-this-century/


> I once knew someone on the fringes of the far Right. He wasn’t too keen on buying a round, shall we say. Nor were his fellow activists. Whether this was because they were “hard-up”, naturally mean or thought the pub was run by a Jewish conspiracy I can’t say. Still, it kept them sober, which I think we can all agree was a good thing.



What's the betting he still knows them?

But check out this comment.


> dickgreendoxon
> • an hour ago
> 
> −
> ...



'Paki'? Yeah, this one is BNP or similar.

This commenter repeats the by now familiar canard much loved by the right that the BNP is 'left-wing'.


> northumbrianmariner
> • 3 hours ago
> 
> −
> ...





These cunts need to be kicked to death.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 4, 2014)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...ould-britain-have-joined-the-first-world-war/
So according to little Danny NUT types resent Gove because they know he'd be a far more impressive teacher than them....and here was me thinking they hate him because hes a total cunt who constantly undermines them and never misses an opertunity to slag them off...gee thanks for putting me straight Danny boy.....


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...ould-britain-have-joined-the-first-world-war/
> So according to little Danny NUT types resent Gove because they know he'd be a far more impressive teacher than them....and here was me thinking they hate him because hes a total cunt who constantly undermines them and never misses an opertunity to slag them off...gee thanks for putting me straight Danny boy.....



So impressively charismatic that he'd have the kiddywinks in the palm of his hand....


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 11, 2014)

With the first episode of Benefit Street creating a real shitstorm it was inevitable that Eddie Munster (Brendan O'Neill) would use his blog to whine that it's a "crime" to "criticise the welfare state".


> These attempts to have Benefits Street taken off air follow the publication of much tear-drenched media commentary about what a wicked show it is. It's a "visual vomit-fest", says one columnist. Others, as the Mirror reports, have branded it "propaganda" for the "idiot masses", claiming it is "inciting hatred" of those on benefits. This is where we get to the root of the desire to censor or censure Benefits Street. As with every other modern-day and historical attempt to ban something, to prevent the broadcasting or publication of a view or idea deemed to be "offensive", the attempt to blot out Benefits Street is ultimately driven by a fear of what dumb viewers, the "idiot masses", will get up to if they clamp eyes on this allegedly hateful programme. The widespread concern among Leftish observers that Benefits Street will provoke anti-poor people feelings and behaviour in mass society shows that the hysteria over this show is driven by classic pro-censorship prejudices: by a belief that some people (Them) can't handle exposure to controversial content and thus must have their eyes and ears covered by other, better-informed people (Us).
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/b...to-criticise-the-welfare-state/#disqus_thread



I would say O'Neill had better hope that he doesn't fall seriously ill or become severely disabled but a cunt like him is bound to have private health insurance as well as oodles of dosh (earned from speaking on behalf of Pfizer and other corporations) to cushion any blow.

You will notice how O'Neill skilfully avoids any mention of the number of hate tweets the programme generated.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2014)

> *Protesters plan 'disorder' at Mark Duggan vigil, police warn*
> * The Metropolitan Police says it has officers on standby ahead of a vigil for Mark Duggan in Tottenham on Saturday as a number of protesters plan to "provoke disorder" *
> 
> Part of this operation includes assessing all available information and intelligence, and _*we are aware of a limited amount of information that indicates a small number of people are expressing their desire to use this vigil as an opportunity. *_
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 11, 2014)

Kinell


----------



## The Pale King (Jan 11, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> With the first episode of Benefit Street creating a real shitstorm it was inevitable that Eddie Munster (Brendan O'Neill) would use his blog to whine that it's a "crime" to "criticise the welfare state".
> 
> 
> I would say O'Neill had better hope that he doesn't fall seriously ill or become severely disabled but a cunt like him is bound to have private health insurance as well as oodles of dosh (earned from speaking on behalf of Pfizer and other corporations) to cushion any blow.
> ...



I agree with everything you say here, except the use of the adjective 'skillfully' in relation to Eddie Cuntster's writing.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2014)

The Pale King said:


> I agree with everything you say here, except the use of the adjective 'skillfully' in relation to Eddie Cuntster's writing.


Oops! my bad.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 13, 2014)

The thoroughly deranged James Delingpole is at it again. He complains that "the Blair government paid for the subversion of our state broadcaster". What it boils down to is this: the BBC haven't fallen over themselves to take up the Climate Change Deniers point of view. Naturally, given the enfeebled state of his mind, this is all down to Blair.


> So now we know yet another reason why the BBC is so biased in its reporting on climate change: because in 2006 the Labour government effectively paid it to be so. It was a £67,000 grant from the Department for International Development (DFID) which paid for the notorious, secret high-level seminar at which the BBC was persuaded to abandon all pretence at neutrality on the global warming issue. I expect the BBC's environmental analyst Roger Harrabin just can't wait to get his teeth into this major scandal.http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/j...rsion-of-our-state-broadcaster/#disqus_thread



Delingpole also cites Nigel Lawson's Global Warming Policy Foundation as a fount of truth. Well, he would, wouldn't he?

What I found more interesting are the scientifically ignorant comments like the one from this chappie.
 


> spencerisright
> • 13 minutes ago
> If there is more CO2 doesn't that mean that plants will thrive, so there'll be more food?
> 
> ...


Humans can't breathe CO2  These fuckers were obviously absent when basic science was being taught in their school.


----------



## gosub (Jan 13, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> The thoroughly deranged James Delingpole is at it again. He complains that "the Blair government paid for the subversion of our state broadcaster". What it boils down to is this: the BBC haven't fallen over themselves to take up the Climate Change Deniers point of view. Naturally, given the enfeebled state of his mind, this is all down to Blair.
> 
> 
> Delingpole also cites Nigel Lawson's Global Warming Policy Foundation as a fount of truth. Well, he would, wouldn't he?
> ...



Thats not facepalmingly scientifically ignorant, increased plant growth due to higher CO2 levels would be down to higher levels of photosythesis, which does release oxygen that humans, along with everything else living need for respiration.  Shame though it would also fuck up the transpiration rates thereby making the deserts grow faster


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 13, 2014)

gosub said:


> Thats not facepalmingly scientifically ignorant, increased plant growth due to higher CO2 levels would be down to higher levels of photosythesis, which does release oxygen that humans, along with everything else living need for respiration.  Shame though it would also fuck up the transpiration rates thereby making the deserts grow faster


Intuitively, I knew it was a bad thing.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 13, 2014)

gosub said:


> Thats not facepalmingly scientifically ignorant, increased plant growth due to higher CO2 levels would be down to higher levels of photosythesis,



And where would these new plants grow? We're busy tearing down green spaces for buildings and farms. And the sea level is rising, reducing the land area.


----------



## gosub (Jan 13, 2014)

Quartz said:


> And where would these new plants grow? We're busy tearing down green spaces for buildings and farms. And the sea level is rising, reducing the land area.


What new plants, you'd have increased growth out of the existing ones.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 13, 2014)

gosub said:


> What new plants, you'd have increased growth out of the existing ones.



Enough to compensate? Remember that you need more water as well as more CO2.

Perhaps we could formalise this: has human activity changed the annual amount of oxygen generated? And if so, to what degree?


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 21, 2014)

A bloody coup?

Daily Telegraph sacks editor Tony Gallagher in shock move designed to 'move beyond putting news online' Independent


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 21, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> A bloody coup?
> 
> Daily Telegraph sacks editor Tony Gallagher in shock move designed to 'move beyond putting news online' Independent


  Wonder if its because he's turned his paper's website into a favoured hangout for all manner of fascist bigotted looney cranks? Advertisors tend not to be enamoured with the sort of comments appearing under many articles in the Torygraph.....


----------



## J Ed (Jan 21, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Wonder if its because he's turned his paper's website into a favoured hangout for all manner of fascist bigotted looney cranks? Advertisors tend not to be enamoured with the sort of comments appearing under many articles in the Torygraph.....



Honestly, the main difference between the Torygraph comments section and Scumfront is that Scumfront is slightly more articulate. I'm still confused as to why it is quite as bad as it is, Torygraph commenters constantly go on about the bell curve and stuff it's really weird.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Jan 22, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> A bloody coup?
> 
> Daily Telegraph sacks editor Tony Gallagher in shock move designed to 'move beyond putting news online' Independent


Bizarre that the Media Guardian has eulogised Gallagher on his departure as a 'great news journalist'. The Telegraph's news pages are full of shit, from the courts to climate change.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 23, 2014)

Graeme Archer, who is apparently a statistician, tells us that the "IDS and the Tories aren't hard hearted, they want to rescue people from joblessness". Oh, how I laughed.


> I put "hardening" in quotes, because I'm not so sure that support for the policy should be translated into interpersonal hatred. I do get annoyed that I have to go to work at six in the morning, while the unemployed do not – of course I do – and equally, every time I see a single mother with five kids on the news, I wonder how many months of work I've endured, in order to contribute enough income tax that these modern families be housed; but I don't wish harm on the unemployed, or the overly fecund. If anything, the emotion induced by their plight (a revealing word choice) is that least fashionable one: pity. I feel lucky that I had the wherewithal to succeed (so far) in the random lottery of life, and I wish more people shared that luck. I worry about those the caravan is leaving behind.
> 
> The personal is political. Labour seek to paint Conservative policies – such as the cap – as the governmental manifestation of this "hardening" of attitudes, as evidence of an unkind – a nasty – party. I don't think they've got that right, any more than the pollsters have. IDS will today give a speech in which he makes the counterpoint: as the interest in Channel 4's Benefits Street has shown, it's the opposite of nasty to care about the abandonment of generation after generation of some families to what the minister calls the "twilight world" of welfare dependency.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/g...-they-want-to-rescue-people-from-joblessness/



Smug as well as thick... not to forget delusional.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 23, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> A bloody coup?
> 
> Daily Telegraph sacks editor Tony Gallagher in shock move designed to 'move beyond putting news online' Independent



Just in time to take over the Daily Mail. Coincidence?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2014)

What or who is just in time to take over the Daily Mail?


----------



## Quartz (Jan 23, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Graeme Archer, who is apparently a statistician, tells us that the "IDS and the Tories aren't hard hearted, they want to rescue people from joblessness". Oh, how I laughed.



He's almost there: the Tories want people to rescue themselves. Tebbit's "Get on your bike!" So they try to create an environment in which people can do that. Except they have failed in that and continue to fail to realise that many people need help.

Speaking of statistics, I saw in the DT that more people are in employment than ever, so I half expect the Tories to try to switch to that instead of counting the unemployed.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 23, 2014)

Quartz said:


> He's almost there: the Tories want people to rescue themselves. Tebbit's "Get on your bike!" So they try to create an environment in which people can do that. Except they have failed in that and continue to fail to realise that many people need help.
> 
> Speaking of statistics, I saw in the DT that more people are in employment than ever, so I half expect the Tories to try to switch to that instead of counting the unemployed.


The latest 'decrease' in the number of unemployed can be explained by the numbers of people forced into workfare, zero hours 'self-employed work and those claimants who have been sanctioned. Statistics are the sophist's best friend.


----------



## stavros (Jan 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> What or who is just in time to take over the Daily Mail?



Hell will freeze over before Dacre lets that away from his clutches.

And anyway, hell freezing over will prevent the Mail's offices being habitable.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jan 23, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Speaking of statistics, I saw in the DT that more people are in employment than ever, so I half expect the Tories to try to switch to that instead of counting the unemployed.



It's used all the time by Tory politicians who think people are too stupid to realise what those figures mean. Of course, the fact that there are _more people alive_ than previously has nothing to do with more people being in work.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2014)

You can always rely on Hannan for a hackneyed phrase... or a lie or several. Today, he uses the 'politics of envy' narrative in response to Labour's plan to reinstate the 50p tax rate for the wealthiest if they win in 2015.


> Envy is an ugly and debilitating condition, but it seems to have an evolutionary-biological basis. The dosage varies enormously from individual to individual, but even toddlers often display a sense that, if they can’t have something, no one else should either. If they had the vocabulary, they would doubtless, like the 69 per cent of Labour supporters, explain that emotion “on moral grounds”. Few toddlers, and few Labour voters, openly admit to being actuated by vindictiveness.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...-are-to-punish-the-rich-not-to-raise-revenue/



Most of the greedy rich cunts (his mates) have already stashed their money in tax havens anyway.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 31, 2014)

I picked up a copy of the DT in the hospital today - possibly not today's - and spotted an article which said that 20% of the unemployed - though they didn't use that word - were ex criminals, and gave a figure of 1M, which means that the true unemployed total is 5 million. That will be no surprise to many, after all, governments have fiddled the figures for many years, but to see it even obliquely acknowledged in the DT is interesting.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 31, 2014)

Quartz said:


> I picked up a copy of the DT in the hospital today - possibly not today's - and spotted an article which said that 20% of the unemployed - though they didn't use that word - were ex criminals, and gave a figure of 1M, which means that the true unemployed total is 5 million. That will be no surprise to many, after all, governments have fiddled the figures for many years, but to see it even obliquely acknowledged in the DT is interesting.



It's an "experimental" study by the Ministry of Justice (totally trustworthy, then!  ) of 4.3 million offenders in England and Wales.
It's being misrepresented as being about "the unemployed" - it's a study that shows that 20%(-ish) of that 4.3 million were claiming *one or more benefits*. 
What the _Telegraph_ probably reserved for the last paragraph of the article is that these 4.3 million "offenders" include people *CAUTIONED*, as well as people found guilty in court.

In other words, it's basically (pardon the pun) a study in how studies are spun to suit ideology.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 5, 2014)

Harry Mount (no doubt pronounced "mynt"), cousin of Dippy Dave writes:


> *A strike-busting Routemaster – a sight to gladden the heart *
> The streets of London are full this morning with hard-working people desperate to get to the office, despite the best intentions of 1970s dinosaur, Bob Crow. While he and his Tube strikers stick the kettle on and enjoy a few more hours in bed, thousands of commuters have to put up with the misery of streets clogged with stationary traffic.
> 
> But, still, those commuters battle to work – walking, climbing on Boris bikes and taking advantage of extra strike-busting buses. Among them are lots of Routemasters brought back into service – not just the red ones, but the glorious green ones, too. In all the frustration brought on by the strike, it's a double pleasure – to see those beautiful vehicles and to think they might drive Crow nuts every time he catches sight of one.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/cultur...ing-routemaster-a-sight-to-gladden-the-heart/



Idiot. The Telegraph's solitary Routemaster isn't "breaking the strike" at all. In fact, if anything, it's contributing to the traffic jams above ground. 

Mount (pronounced 'cunt') has had most expensive education that money can buy and he still doesn't understand that in order to break a tube strike, you'd have to have an army of scabs running the trains.


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2014)

I was chatting to my Mum on the phone today, mentioning how much I'd been enjoying the snow boarding coverage at the Olympics and particularly the commentators. She told me how some people had been complaining about their delivery and I hypothesised that those people were in the Telegraph, which she reads. She didn't make an attempt to deny it.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 16, 2014)

*The Tories can be the new workers’ party*
*After decades of decline in the North, there is a chance of renewal for Disraeli’s successors*


----------



## shagnasty (Feb 17, 2014)

brogdale said:


> *The Tories can be the new workers’ party*
> *After decades of decline in the North, there is a chance of renewal for Disraeli’s successors*


Truely fanciful ,what a dick head


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 17, 2014)

I want some of the drugs he's on ...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 17, 2014)

Actually, probably I don't. Not a fan of cocaine.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 17, 2014)

brogdale said:


> *The Tories can be the new workers’ party*
> *After decades of decline in the North, there is a chance of renewal for Disraeli’s successors*


Completely delusional.  It's interesting how the author never once mentioned the Primrose League (but includes a picture of Disraeli) in his article. The league was actually wound up when the Tories who ostensibly ran it, realised there weren't enough working class members for it to continue. Afaik, working class Primrose Leaguers always found themselves faced with a glass ceiling. No surprises there.



> The _Daily Telegraph_ reported on 16 December 2004, "this week saw a significant event for any observers of political history: after 121 years, the Primrose League was finally wound up. The league's aim was to promote Toryism across the country. 'In recent years, our meetings have become smaller and smaller,' says Lord Mowbray, one of the league's leading lights. Its remaining funds have been donated to Tory coffers. 'On Monday, I presented Michael Howard and Liam Fox with a cheque for £70,000,' adds Lord Mowbray proudly."




Here's their oath:


> "I declare on my honour and faith that I will devote my best ability to the maintenance of religion, of the estates of the realm, and of the imperial ascendancy of the British Empire; and that, consistently with my allegiance to the sovereign of these realms, I will promote with discretion and fidelity the above objects, being those of the Primrose League."


----------



## ferrelhadley (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Quartz (Feb 21, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Completely delusional.



Article aside, that was how Thatcher gained power. She appealed to the aspirational working class, 'Selsdon Man' IIRC.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 21, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Article aside, that was how Thatcher gained power. She appealed to the aspirational working class, 'Selsdon Man' IIRC.


 thatcher may have pitched for working class tories, but they were not 'Selsdon men'. That was the disparaging term that the LP used to describe the nasty libertarian type capable of producing proto neo-liberal shit.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 21, 2014)

Of course Lord charlie mowbray still posts on here


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 22, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Article aside, that was how Thatcher gained power. She appealed to the aspirational working class, 'Selsdon Man' IIRC.


Thatcher created an illusion of 'freedom' through home and share ownership.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2014)

spotted in this weeks eye. The full name of the Telegraphs new food writer ends with Barclay because she is in fact the daughter of one of the brothers barclay who own the paper. Nepotism


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> spotted in this weeks eye. The full name of the Telegraphs new food writer ends with Barclay because she is in fact the daughter of one of the brothers barclay who own the paper. Nepotism



Grand-daughter. Her dad is Aidan Barclay, son of one of the sinister Barclay bros.
Still utter nepotism, though.


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2014)

Isn't Aiden their propagandist is chief on Sark, slinging muck at any people actually living on the island who dares say the twins aren't upstanding citizens?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2014)

them pair of twats were told they weren't allowed to build a helipad on sark but they built one anyway and are passing it of as a raised dining area


----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2014)

I think I remember they own half the land on Sark for growing grapes for their apparently piss-poor wine.

It's slightly off-topic, but why the fuck don't the UK government close all the tax loopholes on British overseas territories, e.g. the Channel Islands, Gibraltar, the Caymans, the BVIs, etc? I fail to see anything the populous at large gain from these places.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 27, 2014)

stavros said:


> I think I remember they own half the land on Sark for growing grapes for their apparently piss-poor wine.
> 
> It's slightly off-topic, but why the fuck don't the UK government close all the tax loopholes on British overseas territories, e.g. the Channel Islands, Gibraltar, the Caymans, the BVIs, etc? I fail to see anything the populous at large gain from these places.


Probably cause a lot of those cunts in the Government and their rich pals bung some of their wealth into those tax free oversea territories...


----------



## stavros (Feb 28, 2014)

That makes sense, but I get more exasperated by the population at large not getting more animated about it. I appreciate that large parts of the newspaper industry - the Telegraph, Mail and News International stables to name the major players - use the loopholes and don't wish to draw too much attention to it, but you'd have thought that in our digital age people might become more independently educated. It costs vastly more to the economy than the stereotype of low-income benefits claimants portrayed by them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2014)

stavros said:


> That makes sense, but I get more exasperated by the population at large not getting more animated about it. I appreciate that large parts of the newspaper industry - the Telegraph, Mail and News International stables to name the major players - use the loopholes and don't wish to draw too much attention to it, but you'd have thought that in our digital age people might become more independently educated. It costs vastly more to the economy than the stereotype of low-income benefits claimants portrayed by them.



Unfortunately, too many people are convinced that animation pays no dividends.  We all saw UK Uncut's fine work, but how quickly was that shooed out of the media agenda? Even with regard to people "educating" themselves, many don't feel intellectually secure in taking the word of "fringe" (because that's how they're seen) elements, and believe that if the story had legs, the mass media would be reporting it.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 5, 2014)

> *From funds to gold, how will Ukraine affect my investments?*


----------



## Quartz (Mar 5, 2014)

stavros said:


> It's slightly off-topic, but why the fuck don't the UK government close all the tax loopholes on British overseas territories, e.g. the Channel Islands, Gibraltar, the Caymans, the BVIs, etc? I fail to see anything the populous at large gain from these places.



Do they actually have the power to do so?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Do they actually have the power to do so?


Yes.


----------



## stavros (Mar 5, 2014)

I won't hold my breath for a government of any persuasion to do that, but do you have a reliable source for that, Butchers?


----------



## J Ed (Mar 13, 2014)

Britain will rise again (if we learn Latin) http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/10687165/Latin-the-most-practical-subject-of-all.html


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2014)

Reminds me of that clown Boris suggestin the london gang problem could be solved by teaching kids latin and greek.


----------



## Quartz (Mar 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Reminds me of that clown Boris suggestin the london gang problem could be sold by teaching kids latin and greek.



Well, at least it would lead to a better standard of swearing!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 13, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Well, at least it would lead to a better standard of swearing!


_matrem vestram coit cum canum._


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 13, 2014)

Headbanger Hannan claims that the courts have a "left-wing bias". I kid you not.


> Still, why does the judiciary lean Left? Half a century ago, the popular stereotype of a judge was of a stern disciplinarian committed to the absolute defence of property rights. What changed?
> 
> Part of the problem is surely the appointments system. Judges used to be chosen by the Lord Chancellor – a system which on paper seemed open to abuse and which, for that very reason, was in practice almost never abused. Successive Lord Chancellors, conscious of their responsibility, would carefully avoid any suspicion of partiality. Then, in 2005, Labour created a Judicial Appointments Commission, which was charged with promoting candidates on the basis, inter alia, of “the need to encourage diversity”. While diversity is certainly desirable (diversity in the fullest sense – of opinion and outlook as well as sex and race), the vagueness of the criterion opened the door to favouritism and partisanship.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/danielhannan/100263531/heres-why-the-courts-tend-to-lean-left/



Yeah, those judges, they're all lefties. 

One commenter says:
foederatus  • 29 minutes ago


> I wonder what it is like for the anti-white creatures who come here and try to act all morally superior and terribly up to date with their anti-racist killer-words only to be dumbfounded by a few obvious and simple questions asked by the "racists" and "xenophobes"?
> 
> I wonder if the time will ever come when they will ask themselves why they ever considered race-treachery to be moral and beneficial. If not, how will they continue to justify it to themselves when they can't offer a single positive for it ... not one good feature for our benighted people?



What?


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2014)

"Statins 'have no side effects'" according to the lead headline today. I haven't read the article, but the sensationalist health headline adds further weight to their reputation as the _Maily_ Telegraph.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 13, 2014)

why is everyone so obsessed with statins? my grandma is always banging on about them as well.


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2014)

What wonderful daily journal does she read, if any?


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 13, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> why is everyone so obsessed with statins? my grandma is always banging on about them as well.



It's a Statinic plot.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 13, 2014)

I keep reading statins as stalins. There are definitely side effects of Stalins


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2014)

i thought it was a posh word for a snack


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 25, 2014)

Another classic Telegraph blog. This one is written by some no mark called Willard Foxton and is titled "Is Ed Miliband sniffing his victims"? Yes, you read that right. When I saw the title I thought 
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/techno...00012946/is-ed-miliband-sniffing-his-victims/

Idle things for [rich and] idle minds.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Mar 25, 2014)

Two absolute stinkers from the Telegraph:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/rel...c-law-is-adopted-by-British-legal-chiefs.html 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...-babies-incinerated-to-heat-UK-hospitals.html

Must meet the manufactured outrage quota, etc.


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2014)

This isn't directly related to the Telegraph's output, but those lovely Barclay brothers have won £1.2billion back from HMRC.

If the UK launched a full military assault on their little Channel hideaway, would we contravene any international regulations?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 3, 2014)

stavros said:


> This isn't directly related to the Telegraph's output, but those lovely Barclay brothers have won £1.2billion back from HMRC.
> 
> If the UK launched a full military assault on their little Channel hideaway, would we contravene any international regulations?



HMRC won the previous Littlewoods-related case at appeal, and are planning to take this one to appeal (where it'll possibly be helped by the precedent set by the outcome of the first case).


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2014)

According to the current Eye, Frederick Barclay has defected from the Tories to Ukip, and helped pay for Farage's back surgery.


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2014)

over half the articles I click on have embedded video that automatically starts playing. Last article had 2 on the same page. Its your own bandwidth you're wasting.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 24, 2014)

gosub said:


> over half the articles I click on have embedded video that automatically starts playing. Last article had 2 on the same page. Its your own bandwidth you're wasting.


I try and avoid that site because of this. It infuriates me when websites do that.


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2014)

It's how they attempt to scrape breaking even for their online operations. I know the Graun and the Indie are both haemorraging money, and I heard that the Telegraph has lost readership recently.

I watched last week's Question Time earlier, and it had a particularly odious cunt called Tim Stanley on the panel, who apparently writes columns for this wonderful tome. He seemed to think large solar spheres shone out of the derrières of Messers Gove and Farage.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 18, 2014)

Mass sackings happening, per Guido, including Brogan. The Huffington Post has more.


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2014)

I went to visit my Telegraph-reading parents this weekend, and indulged at a quick glance at yesterday's editorial. In it, they seemed to eulogise that the government spunking a shitload of money on an aircraft carrier and naming it after the Queen was something to elicit great pride among the people of this nation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2014)

stavros said:


> I went to visit my Telegraph-reading parents this weekend, and indulged at a quick glance at yesterday's editorial. In it, they seemed to eulogise that the government spunking a shitload of money on an aircraft carrier and naming it after the Queen was something to elicit great pride among the people of this nation.


waste of good whisky.


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2014)

Although I've never used them before, Yodel have been added to my boycotts list as I found out they're owned by the Barclays.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 6, 2014)

stavros said:


> Although I've never used them before, Yodel have been added to my boycotts list



They're not very good anyway and best avoided, IME. Round here the best is DPD.


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2014)

I've heard they're shite too, although I wouldn't really want to use Royal Mail either these days, now they're in the hands of hedge funds.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 7, 2014)

stavros said:


> I've heard they're shite too, although I wouldn't really want to use Royal Mail either these days, now they're in the hands of hedge funds.



Up here they'll be re-nationalised after independence. Allegedly.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 18, 2014)

Hannan hates human rights, especially if there's a European dimension to them.


> Either we’re in or we’re out. There is no way of signing up to the European Convention on Human Rights without accepting the ultimate jurisdiction of its court in Strasbourg. The various compromises being kicked around in the Conservative Party – scrapping the Human Rights Act, removing direct justiciability and so on – would all leave Britain ultimately subject to the whim of the manqué politicians and human rights activists (plus a handful of proper judges) who comprise the European Court of Human Rights.
> 
> So let’s ask the question. What specific benefits accrue to the United Kingdom as the result of our adherence to the Convention? It ought to be the most basic question of all, yet it is almost never posed. Our legal establishment, like our political establishment, takes our adherence as a_datum_, a given – a fact around which everything else must be fitted. As with EU membership, they are prepared to do pretty much anything that sounds tough, short of actually leaving. Hence the slightly garbled *briefing* to Nick Robinson today, which suggests that ministers are groping around for some half-way status.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...e-echr-we-should-leave-cleanly/#disqus_thread



He'd have us all in work camps.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 21, 2014)

The ever-moronic Daniel Hannan stands up for TTIP. Why, you may ask does he do this? Because he's a neoliberal cunt who stands to make loads of money from it.


> It’s already clear what the first big dispute in the new European Parliament is going to be. Should the EU sign a free trade agreement with the United States and, if so, on what terms?
> 
> A number of MEPs distrust free trade in their bones. Almost all the communists, with their *fascist cousins*, will vote against a commercial deal with the US, regardless of the content. Several MEPs in other groups are also suspicious. Some want the deal to be conditional on environmental standards or on social regulation. Others drag in wholly unrelated issues, such as data sharing or foreign policy. Still others dislike the clauses that allow companies to override national governments when those governments are in breach of the agreement. Add the outright anti-capitalists to the qualified protectionists and you have an anti-TTIP majority. (TTIP, the Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership, is the official name.)
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...the-eu-us-trade-deal-should-watch-this-video/



This is particularly ignorant and for someone who supposedly has a degree in Modern History, Hannan is remarkably crass.



> Almost all the communists, with their *fascist cousins*, will vote against a commercial deal with the US, regardless of the content.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 21, 2014)

Does anyone believe that the Americans would really play fair? 

And this



> Still others dislike the clauses that allow companies to override national governments when those governments are in breach of the agreement.



is a gross simplification of a gross iniquity. You must not put companies ahead of people.


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2014)

> Almost all the communists, with their *fascist cousins*, will vote against a commercial deal with the US, regardless of the content.



There should be common ground there, because many Tories would do much the same thing with anything EU-related.


----------



## gosub (Sep 30, 2014)

*Genesis: 'We were hated' news story.  That isn't news.*


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2014)

gosub said:


> *Genesis: 'We were hated' news story.  That isn't news.*



Ah, the superfluous past tense.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 4, 2014)

Desperate Daily Mail style UKIP leaning bullshit, perfect candidate for Britain First click-bait.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...uded-English-speaking-students-from-trip.html


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 5, 2014)

It's political correctness gawn mad.


----------



## PoorButNotAChav (Oct 14, 2014)

Which newspaper website has stories with the following headlines:

*'Vampire grave' found in Bulgaria*

*British parrot missing for four years returns speaking Spanish*

*Dwarf stripper gets bride pregnant on her hen night*

Is it?

A) The Sun
B) The Daily Star
C) The Daily Sport
D) The super-soaraway Daily Telegraph


----------



## stavros (Feb 7, 2015)

The bloke in front of me at the newsagent this morning was buying the Telegraph and the Mail. I almost certainly live within a mile of such a specimen.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 17, 2015)

Peter Oborne's just walked.

*e2s* Open Democracy, where he's posted his statement, appears to be wobbling atm - Grauniad story here.


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2015)

Private Eye seems to have a fortnightly section for Telegraph hacks leaving or getting very heavily leant on. They also contained a point about how a lot of their loyal readership are reaching the age when they're not much longer for this mortal coil.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 17, 2015)

stavros said:


> They also contained a point about how a lot of their loyal readership are reaching the age when they're not much longer for this mortal coil.



That's probably true.  And I've long thought the reason why the _Express_ is always screaming about alzheimers, cancer cures and quack medicines to prolong your life is that most of its readers are of an age to worry about such things!


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> And I've long thought the reason why the _Express_ is always screaming about alzheimers, cancer cures and quack medicines to prolong your life is that most of its readers are of an age to worry about such things!



That and the fact that copy and pasting any bollocks they find on the internet is cheaper than actual journalism. Besides, it's that or more Diana stories.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 17, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Peter Oborne's just walked.
> 
> *e2s* Open Democracy, where he's posted his statement, appears to be wobbling atm - Grauniad story here.


I just read the story on Open Democracy and the same issues were brought up in a TV interview with Oborne on Channel 4 news. It looks as if the Telegraph is going to be doing the wobbling from now on. Its news content had become more junk like over the last two years and this story gives many 
clues as to why. RIP Daily Telegraph.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 17, 2015)

stavros said:


> That and the fact that copy and pasting any bollocks they find on the internet is cheaper than actual journalism. Besides, it's that or more Diana stories.



Yes, although - Diana stories aside - that's true of pretty much every other paper too.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 17, 2015)

Peter Oborne on his departure from the rag

Why I have resigned from the Telegraph


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 17, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Peter Oborne on his departure from the rag
> 
> Why I have resigned from the Telegraph


That Opendemocracy link is a bit dodgy. Perhaps it is being hit a lot of times. It is the same link in Roadkill's thread.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 17, 2015)

Hocus Eye. said:


> That Opendemocracy link is a bit dodgy. Perhaps it is being hit a lot of times. It is the same link in Roadkill's thread.


Why is it dodgy?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 17, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Why is it dodgy?


Nothing sinister, it is just not responding like it was earlier. The Guardian link on Roadkill's post is working fine though and has the same info.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 17, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Peter Oborne on his departure from the rag
> 
> Why I have resigned from the Telegraph



Have NuLab put out the "_Je suis Peter" _posters yet?


----------



## teqniq (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## treelover (Feb 17, 2015)

PoorButNotAChav said:


> Which newspaper website has stories with the following headlines:
> 
> *'Vampire grave' found in Bulgaria*
> 
> ...




*'Vampire grave' found in Bulgaria, *wouldn't mind a link to that.


----------



## gosub (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...11153923/Vampire-grave-found-in-Bulgaria.html


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Feb 18, 2015)

The link is back up -> https://opendemocracy.net/ourkingdom/peter-oborne/why-i-have-resigned-from-telegraph

The Beeb here.
The Indy here.

Interestingly, mainstream commentators from across the spectrum have backed what he said. I wonder if the Treasury Select Committee will cross-examine bank execs on how they influenced newspaper content given The Guardian said the firm 'paused' their advertising at the peak of the bad headlines (see here).


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Yes, although - Diana stories aside - that's true of pretty much every other paper too.



You're right, although Sir Bufton Tufton should expect better from his fine organ.


----------



## gosub (Feb 18, 2015)

http://blogs.kcl.ac.uk/policywonker...-the-telegraphs-coverage-of-the-hsbc-scandal/


----------



## brogdale (Feb 18, 2015)

stavros said:


> You're right, although Sir Bufton Tufton should expect better from his fine organ.


I'd imagine that there's widespread disgust in and around Tunbridge Wells.


----------



## gosub (Feb 18, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'd imagine that there's widespread disgust in and around Tunbridge Wells.



Only if they read other publications as well, oddly enough the Telegraph has been remarkably quiet on Mr Obourne's revelations, though I did note with some amusement that they gave they police raid of HSBC Switzerland a prominent position on the website today


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2015)

The Barclays, along with Jonathan Harmsworth, are the best known of the tax-dodging press proprietors, although I'm pretty sure they all do it in some way or form. The Graun used an avoidance vehicle for something a few years back, and the Eye has had stuff about Dirty Des and Lebedev using offshore means too.


----------



## elbows (Feb 19, 2015)

Follow-up BBC article, based on Newsnight info:

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/health-31529682



> More than a dozen current and recent Telegraph journalists have confirmed Mr Oborne's concerns that the newspaper has a particular problem maintaining the "Chinese walls" that most newspapers keep between their advertising departments and the work of their journalists.
> 
> In one bizarre case, the review for children's film Despicable Me 2 was bumped up from a two-star rating to three stars for commercial reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 19, 2015)

What free press?


----------



## gosub (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.in/Heres...e-of-key-advertisers/articleshow/46306610.cms


Holed below the waterline


----------



## 8ball (Feb 19, 2015)

gosub said:


> http://www.businessinsider.in/Heres...e-of-key-advertisers/articleshow/46306610.cms
> 
> 
> Holed below the waterline



That's definitely a brave gambit...


----------



## gosub (Feb 20, 2015)

8ball said:


> That's definitely a brave gambit...



as long as you dear reader, take our word for what happened and and don't look at the evidence, if we invoke political tribalism, we can pretend nothing has happened


----------



## Celyn (Feb 20, 2015)

> No subject, no story, no person and no organisation is off-limits to our journalists.



Yeah, right.

So their defence roughly boils down to the "Telegraph" somehow being brave defenders of British interests, blah blah.	Hmm.  Me not convinced.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 20, 2015)

They've made that common mistake of using the term 'wealth creating' rather than 'wealth extracting'. I see it quite often in places like the Telegraph, is it an autocorrect error or something?


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 20, 2015)

The smell of hubris emanates from every word of this leader column.


> This newspaper makes no apology for the way in which it has covered the HSBC group and the allegations of wrongdoing by its Swiss subsidiary, allegations that have been so enthusiastically promoted by the BBC, the Guardian and their ideological soulmates in the Labour Party. We have covered this matter as we do all others, according to our editorial judgment and informed by our values. Foremost among those values is a belief in free enterprise and free markets.
> 
> We are proud to be the champion of British business and enterprise. In an age of cheap populism and corrosive cynicism about wealth-creating businesses, we have defended British industries including the financial services industry that accounts for almost a tenth of the UK economy, sustains two million jobs and provides around one in every eight pounds the Exchequer raises in tax.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 20, 2015)

This is a very low blow by "Telegraph Reporter" 



> News UK, the publisher of The Times and The Sun, has launched an internal investigation after two members of its commercial department took their own lives within weeks of one another amid fears that staff are being put under unreasonable pressure to hit targets.
> 
> In addition to the tragic deaths, at least nine other staff members from the company’s advertising arm have been signed off recently with stress-related complaints.
> 
> Details of the internal probe came as it emerged that one of the company’s senior executives had boasted about how its commercial and editorial departments were now working closely with one another, despite public assurances from the firm that they remained entirely separate.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/med...s-of-two-members-of-its-commercial-staff.html

It's on the print front page tomorrow.


----------



## gosub (Feb 20, 2015)

Also got a story on the guardian saving apple's blushes.  Defend by attacking.  Might lead to an industry wide clean up, but I doubt it.  In other news their head of investigation, that did mp expenses they were so proud of this morning, took a job at the Guardian today


----------



## brogdale (Mar 27, 2015)

Vennmania....Possibly the most ludicrous 'political' piece yet produced for this election....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/gen...election-power-sharing-deal-in-one-chart.html

(hover your mouse over the SNP/LibDem set for Clarksonian casual racism)


----------



## gosub (Apr 5, 2015)

Article "*Britain to bask in 21C as summer finally arrives".  Um its April 5th, it would be nice for a warm Spring, but Summer finally being here in April, get to fuck*


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2015)

gosub said:


> Article "*Britain to bask in 21C as summer finally arrives". *



Did the Telegraph really use metric units?


----------



## gosub (Apr 6, 2015)

stavros said:


> Did the Telegraph really use metric units?




was a c&p, so yes, see the title has now changed to "summer on the way after wet Easter weekend, and its 70F now


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2015)

The Telegraph cover here tells me that "80,000 could die in superbug outbreak". Little by little, the gap between this organ and the Mail and Express gets smaller.

That said, the same page shows the Express has the jaw=dropping story that "NHS hires foreign nurses".


----------



## Belushi (Apr 8, 2015)

This is very special http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyl...riors-an-intensely-artistic-London-house.html



> ‘We don’t have a television or electronic games – the children understand they are heirs to a lost culture,’


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2015)

Belushi said:


> This is very special http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyl...riors-an-intensely-artistic-London-house.html








my eyes  my poor eyes


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuck!


----------



## gosub (Apr 8, 2015)

stavros said:


> That said, the same page shows the Express has the jaw=dropping story that "NHS hires foreign nurses".




I wonder what was wrong with the ExpressEditor, must be something serious if he had to make his first visit to an NHS hospital in 30 years


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2015)

Belushi said:


> This is very special http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyl...riors-an-intensely-artistic-London-house.html



That's one member of the _haut-bourgeoisie_ that you can *guarantee* will never crawl out of her own arsehole!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> my eyes  my poor eyes



She's obviously intending to send her hubby doolally-tap.


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2015)

gosub said:


> I wonder what was wrong with the ExpressEditor



You appear, my friend, to have answered your own question.


----------



## hot air baboon (May 22, 2015)

....today's front page has a Battle of Britain photo....they've identified a Hurricane as a Spitfire...  	  ( shakes head slowly in disbelief  )


----------



## yield (Jul 6, 2015)

Scandinavia’s errors: lessons for Greece and Britain
02 Jul 2015


> They should read Scandinavian unexceptionalism: Culture, Markets and the Failure of Third-Way Socialism, a brilliant new book by Nima Sanandaji, a Swedish author, published by the Institute of Economic Affairs


Factually incorrect Koch sponsored libertarian drivel.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 31, 2015)

Top piece in the Telegraph today bemoaning the fact that our 'indigenous working class' are workshy wankers compared to those hard working immigrants, and letting us know it's okay to describe Chinese children as 'moon faced'

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...among-the-working-classes.html?fb_ref=Default


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2015)

David’s parents moved here from China to give their moon-faced boy the best possible chance


what??!


----------



## Belushi (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice use of the tragic death of that 7 year old boy on a building site last week as well


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2015)

> Thomas inherited his brilliance



let me just stop you right there...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Top piece in the Telegraph today bemoaning the fact that our 'indigenous working class' are workshy wankers compared to those hard working immigrants, and letting us know it's okay to describe Chinese children as 'moon faced'
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...among-the-working-classes.html?fb_ref=Default


what's most surprising about that is that it isn't in the guardian.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2015)

after so many years you'd have thought they'd be able to spell madeleine.


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> after so many years you'd have thought they'd be able to spell madeleine.



It's long been accused of becoming more like the Mail, but maybe it's covering its bases by also crossing over into the Guardian market.


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2015)

Obviously mindful of their massive socialist readership and anxious to dissuade them from voting Labour, today's front page bellows "Corbyn refuses to meet the Queen".


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 14, 2015)

The abysmal Simon Heffer uses the Paris atrocity to cheerlead for Le Pen. Naturally, his column has attracted all manner of fash, racists and xenophobes, who give us the benefit of their 'wisdom'.

First, he cites Le Figaro and why not? He's a Tory.



> The website of Le Figaro, the conservative French newspaper, proclaimed that there was “war in the heart of Paris”. It is a mood widely shared by the French people, whose attitudes have themselves been radicalised by these terrible events.



Cue the call for "western civilisation" to be "saved".


> Above all, we must realise that although this atrocity will change things in France quite profoundly, it is an alarm call to the rest of Europe, to us, and to the whole of Western civilisation. We are all at war with Islamic extremism.
> 
> The 128 people murdered in Paris could just as easily have been murdered in London, Berlin, Amsterdam or Rome. French politicians now see clearly that these attacks are a game-changer in terms of how their nation protects itself against this terrorism: so must the rest of Europe’s political class.



Et voila! Le pièce de résistance! 


> The French press has for months been forecasting that Marine Le Pen’s Front National could win two or possibly even three of the 22 regions in metropolitan France, and warning that such a result would be an electoral earthquake for the country.
> 
> Although Mme Le Pen has cleaned up her party from the overtly racist, anti-Semitic and homophobic entity it was under her father, Jean-Marie Le Pen – from whom she is, as a result, estranged – she has been the only high-profile politician to warn consistently of the dangers of the large numbers of Muslims in France, and of their failure to integrate properly into French society.



Then he plugs a dodgy book.


> In his highly controversial novel _Soumission_ [Submission], published the day of the Charlie Hebdo attack, Michel Houellebecq predicted a France that, at the 2022 presidential election, faced a choice in the final round between Mme Le Pen and an Islamist.
> 
> In his novel, the Islamist wins and proceeds to Islamise France, because the main parties of the French Left and Right, pushed to the margins in the first round, throw their weight behind him in order to keep Mme Le Pen out.



Paris terror attacks an alarm bell for liberal, borderless Europe


----------



## stavros (Nov 14, 2015)

I saw Heffer as he was leaving Chelmsford station a few months ago. To my great surprise it looked like he managed to fit through the ticket barriers.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 7, 2015)

An article on business rates

It features a picture of a Cambridge street encaptioned "Shops in the North..." featuring a person on a badly airbrushed "unicycle". The same picture they used in this 2013 article, at which time they seemed to know where it was taken.


----------



## stavros (Dec 7, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> It features a picture of a Cambridge street encaptioned "Shops in the North..."



Cambridge is north of both London and Oxford.


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2015)

They seem to do it every fortnight, but the current issue of Private Eye could almost have a whole pull-out section on the current travails at the Telegraph. The mole(s) obviously still haven't been found.


----------



## bogbrush (Dec 13, 2015)

Conrad Black.	It's never been the same since Bill Deedes, I didn't care much for Hastings.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 13, 2015)

bogbrush said:


> Conrad Black.	It's never been the same since Bill Deedes, I didn't care much for Hastings.



Who better to comment on the Telegraph's journey down the U-bend.


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2015)

bogbrush said:


> I didn't care much for Hastings.



Why not? It's got a beach, and a pier.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 14, 2015)

stavros said:


> Why not? It's got a beach, and a pier.



And an atmosphere of human decay.

Rather like Sir Max, when you think about it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2015)

Telegraph Media Group | ICO


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 21, 2015)

That's a weird decision. When newspapers decide which party they support, and shout about it to the readers, it's essentially an editorial and commentary decision*. It's nothing to do with marketing or commercial operations. Hope they appeal.

*Yes, yes, lizards control the media, those of the proprietor's prejudices that the advertisers don't object to, etc etc. But in terms of how newspapers actually work, the point stands.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2015)

why would they bother to appeal for 30k, its chump change. Not to me obviously, but that lot could swallow it and smile.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> That's a weird decision. When newspapers decide which party they support, and shout about it to the readers, it's essentially an editorial and commentary decision*. It's nothing to do with marketing or commercial operations. Hope they appeal.


Not sure what ground they'd appeal on.  The contravention was Regulation 22(2) of PECR.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 21, 2015)

I thought it hinged on people who had opted in for editorial communication getting what was judged to be marketing communication?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I thought it hinged on people who had opted in for editorial communication getting what was judged to be marketing communication?


"Direct marketing includes promoting particular views or campaigns such as those of a particular party".


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> "Direct marketing includes promoting particular views or campaigns such as those of a particular party".



Yes, and that's nonsense. Newspapers have been promoting particular views since presses were powered by steam. And that's what recipients of editorial emails have signed up for. There is a legitimate grievance if you sign up for an editorial newsletter and then are spammed for digital subs or newspaper wine clubs, or if third party advertisers then target you. But a political endorsement counts quite reasonably as commentary. Shit ruling.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Yes, and that's nonsense. Newspapers have been promoting particular views since presses were powered by steam. And that's what recipients of editorial emails have signed up for. There is a legitimate grievance if you sign up for an editorial newsletter and then are spammed for digital subs or newspaper wine clubs, or if third party advertisers then target you. But a political endorsement counts quite reasonably as commentary. Shit ruling.


It depends on the form the email took, surely?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> It depends on the form the email took, surely?



The newspaper paradox – talking more loudly, but to fewer people | Conservative Home

Here you go. Reads like a leader, sent out as an email.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> The newspaper paradox – talking more loudly, but to fewer people | Conservative Home
> 
> Here you go. Reads like a leader, sent out as an email.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes, I read the judgement, and I disagree with it. Partly the Torygraph's fault for calling the email an unprecedented step, I suppose.


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2016)

I went back to my parents at Christmas and so got my annual chance to skim over the Telegraph six days a week. Much the same shit as always, but I do remember a Fraser Nelson op-ed article seemingly attributing the large decrease of malaria in Africa purely to capitalism.


----------



## Greasy Boiler (Jan 5, 2016)

Ah yes, continuing the long tradition of looking at the selfless labour of hundreds of thousands (not an exaggeration) towards helping their fellow man and saying, you know what? unbridled selfishness achieved that.


Fuuuuuuuuck off.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2016)

Its tabloid equivalent the Mail is none too impressed, but the Telegraph's headline is more praising of our esteemed leaders on his continental travails:
_
Cameron wins deal to block EU laws_

Are the Telegraph not totally anti-Europe?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 29, 2016)

was looking for this thread yesterday

Islamic State and the Easter Rising


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2016)

new website  oh dear...pure tabloid direction
its days are numbered i tell ya

this is classic telegraph though  Tax avoidance is an expression of basic British freedoms


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2016)

ska invita said:


> this is classic telegraph though  Tax avoidance is an expression of basic British freedoms



Meanwhile, on the island of Brecqhou, the defence begins;


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 6, 2016)

ska invita said:


> this is classic telegraph though  Tax avoidance is an expression of basic British freedoms



For anybody that doesn't know, John McTernan (the author of that piece) was a former Labour Party adviser during Blair/Brown years.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> For anybody that doesn't know, John McTernan (the author of that piece) was a former Labour Party adviser during Blair/Brown years.



classic


----------



## hot air baboon (May 24, 2016)

...see they've closed comments on articles after similar by the Grauniad - although this is across all article - ( back In February apparently -  ( only just noticed ) )

Telegraph Bloodbath: New Jobs Cull Underway


----------



## ska invita (Jul 5, 2016)

This is pretty jaw dropping
Is Tony Blair responsible for all Iraq's bloodshed? The truth is more complicated, and less comforting
"Believing that Iraq’s tragedy must be the West’s fault is strangely comforting, for it offers us the illusion of power."


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 8, 2016)

Helen Skelton's revealing skirt sends BBC's Olympic Games Rio 2016 viewers into meltdown

Twitter comments on a woman wearing a short skirt is the most read story on the Telegraph right now...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2016)

Major General Denis Beckett – obituary


----------



## gosub (Sep 21, 2016)

Spoiler: Health warning: avoid if suffering from high blood pressure



Tony Blair should come back. British politics needs him, now more than ever


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 92282
> Major General Denis Beckett – obituary


Surprised no one spotted yer man apparently director of personal services (army) rather than the more likely director of personnel services.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2016)

gosub said:


> Spoiler: Health warning: avoid if suffering from high blood pressure
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Blair should come back. British politics needs him, now more than ever


This may be of a piece with this, possibly an effort to rehabilitate himself:
Tony Blair announces he is closing down his business empire


----------



## voiceofreason88 (Sep 21, 2016)

ive never read the telegraph but its supposed to be a conservative paper isnt it? i saw someone on the news the otherday who worked for the telegraph and i wouldnt say what he said was a conservative view. more of a leftwing i thought. maybe thats the reason its going downhill. out of touch with there demographic.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 21, 2016)

voiceofreason88 said:


> ive never read the telegraph


Liar.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2016)

voiceofreason88 said:


> ive never read the telegraph but its supposed to be a conservative paper isnt it?



If it is it's very subtle.


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2016)

From today's front page;



> *Royals on Tour*
> 
> What will Kate make of Canada’s controversial First Lady?



"Huh, she's only famous because of who she's slept with!"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

stavros said:


> From today's front page;
> 
> 
> 
> "Huh, she's only famous because of who she's slept with!"


not to mention that canada's first lady is er the queen of canada who happens to be queen elizabeth i (of canada) and elizabeth ii of the uk: a fact unnoticed by the supposedly royalist telegraph.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Rob Ray (Oct 8, 2016)

Heffer of course is better known (before actually writing in a real printed newspaper that Enoch was right) for his assertion in 2012 that Liverpudlians had a "victim complex" about Hillsborough and it was mostly the fault of drunken fans.


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm sure I saw Hefferlump at Chelmsford station a few months ago. I was too star-struck to say anything.


----------



## bimble (Oct 8, 2016)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 93621
> 
> Heffer of course is better known (before actually writing in a real printed newspaper that Enoch was right) for his assertion in 2012 that Liverpudlians had a "victim complex" about Hillsborough and it was mostly the fault of drunken fans.


Enoch Powell has been trending on twitter for hours. Strange days.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 8, 2016)

Today's Torygraph has a feature on spotting the next London Boroughs to buy/invest in - apparently it's a sign that your borough is becoming unaffordable when the price of a 2 bedroom flat touches £500,000.

Oh London, how I laughed my tits off at you being a bunch of gullible cunts...


----------



## gosub (Nov 4, 2016)

They've finally sorted their paywall out


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2016)

gosub said:


> They've finally sorted their paywall out


Still fine for me in 'incognito'.


----------



## gosub (Nov 4, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Still fine for me in 'incognito'.


try it on Premium content.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2016)

gosub said:


> try it on Premium content.


What's that?


----------



## gosub (Nov 4, 2016)

Above a lot of content is the word 'Premium' written in gold, click on one of them


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2016)

gosub said:


> Above a lot of content is the word 'Premium' written in gold, click on one of them


Gotcha.
Their loss. 
Like the Times they'll become invisible on social media.


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 4, 2016)

gosub said:


> They've finally sorted their paywall out



...bugger...I've only just worked out how to delete and block *.telegraph.co.uk cookies...


----------



## hot air baboon (Dec 12, 2016)

...can't remember what thread was archiving twats in fedoras...


----------



## stavros (Jul 5, 2017)

I was sure that there was a more recently-updated Telegraph thread, but I can't find it so this will do.

As seen on a train I was on today;



That must've been put up before the GE, right? The Torygraph surely didn't predict a Conservative-to-Labour swing, a hung parliament and a partnership with the DUP, did it?


----------



## gosub (Jul 5, 2017)

stavros said:


> I was sure that there was a more recently-updated Telegraph thread, but I can't it so this will do.
> 
> As seen on a train I was on today;
> 
> ...


No but Matt is usually quite amusing


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2017)

Weird choice of thumbnail that showed up on my phone today ...



Princess Diana tapes: Controversial recordings made with voice coach to be broadcast 'after sons speak out'


----------



## stavros (Dec 27, 2017)

I went to my parents for a couple of days over Christmas, and so had my annual exposure to the Telegraph. I didn't read much, just an editorial saying how wonderful the Queen is, and a column from a Countryside Alliance wonk eulogising about the wonders of fox hunting.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 27, 2017)

stavros said:


> I went to my parents for a couple of days over Christmas, and so had my annual exposure to the Telegraph. I didn't read much, just an editorial saying how wonderful the Queen is, and a column from a Countryside Alliance wonk eulogising about the wonders of fox hunting.


I did like to have a look at the telegraph online but nowadays too much of it is behind a paywall to bother
This pro Trump piece looks entertaining for example
Let 2018 be the year the liberal counter-revolution against Brexit and Trump is routed once and for all


----------



## stavros (Dec 27, 2017)

There seems to be a paranoia in most things that they say: Brexit and Trump are only being stopped from being as great as their advocates claim by a "liberal order".


----------



## Raheem (Jun 1, 2018)

Christine Lampard hid from stalker in bedroom when Twitter obsessive turned up at their house

Telegraph taking a bold lead on the elimination of gendered pronouns. Unless Mrs Frank shares a house with a stalker.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 1, 2018)

stavros said:


> I went to my parents for a couple of days over Christmas, and so had my annual exposure to the Telegraph. I didn't read much, just an editorial saying how wonderful the Queen is, and a column from a Countryside Alliance wonk eulogising about the wonders of fox hunting.


your parents live in the 19th century then?


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> your parents live in the 19th century then?



I get on well with my parents, despite their choice of newspaper and probable voting habits. I think they approve of the monarchy, without doing anything grandiose to show it, and I suspect they think fox hunting is silly and a bit barbaric, without being passionate opponents.

I don't think choice of newspaper can form on its own one's conclusions on a person's attitude to life and society.


----------



## stavros (Aug 6, 2018)

Charles Moore on the tragic fact that a Tory cabinet has no one who went to Eton. I've read the whole thing and it gets worse in the bit beyond the paywall.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 6, 2018)

surprised no-one has picked this up yet.  off to re-post on the Tory Death spiral thread too. 

Johnson burka 'letter box' jibe sparks anger


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2018)

Excellent, a diatribe on the perils of lying from the former Foreign Secretary:


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2018)

One of the ever cheery Barclay brothers wants to ban a drama which might cast him and his twin in a slightly bad light.

Sorry for the French link: I can't find the story in English. For non-Francophones, it strengthens any preconceptions you might have of the proprietors of the Telegraph.


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2018)

Do they have anything to substantiate it being "eco-warriors" over any other group? My understanding was that no one has a clue who it is.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 21, 2018)

Look, if it pisses the telegraph off.....


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2018)

stavros said:


> View attachment 156334
> 
> Do they have anything to substantiate it being "eco-warriors" over any other group? My understanding was that no one has a clue who it is.


Even by their standards of 'journalism' it's not credible to blame:
a) the EU
b) migrants
c) Corbyn
d) single mothers
...so next on the list were the 'loonies' who have something against earthquakes and sea level rise.


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Even by their standards of 'journalism' it's not credible to blame:
> a) the EU
> b) migrants
> c) Corbyn
> ...



I feel the Health & Safety Brigade and pen-pushing bureaucrats have been unfairly neglected.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 23, 2018)

Blame Remainers for opening the door to a no-deal Brexit, but it may now be the least painful option

Poor old remainers. Now it turns out they voted for a hard Brexit.


----------



## stavros (Dec 27, 2018)

Their cheer leading for fox hunting continues apace.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 27, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Blame Remainers for opening the door to a no-deal Brexit, but it may now be the least painful option
> 
> Poor old remainers. Now it turns out they voted for a hard Brexit.



Hold on, so it's blame x for bad thing y which is actually the best thing? Surely then it should be _thank _remainers for visiting no-deal brexit upon us.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 27, 2018)

Yeah. Amazing coming from such an august rag.


----------



## stavros (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## stavros (Jul 5, 2019)

Would a Johnson victory be bittersweet for the Telegraph? From what I understand he's their star columnist, to their readership at least.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 5, 2019)

The owners will have to kiss his arse a lot more.


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2019)

Will they? They'd support any Tory "to deliver us from the threat of a Corbyn government". And no Tory leader is going to piss on their sweet little tax ruse in Sark/Monaco.


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2019)

Wouldn't "making his entrance" involve a shot of his mum with her legs spread apart?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 30, 2019)

Ahaaaa Lidl takeover of Waitrose stores will damage our house prices, say homeowners


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 30, 2019)

.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 30, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> .


Kal needs to know that things are even worse in Sundridge Park (Bromley). 
1. No duck eggs &
2. Replacing with a fucking Lidl.


----------



## binka (Jul 30, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> .


Obviously not that fucking affluent if they can't even keep a Waitrose in business!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 30, 2019)

When I lived in Islington, two Waitroses within ten minutes walk, it used to piss me off how far I had to go to get to a Lidl or an Aldi, usually involving a bike ride up to hackney or Walthamstow. These cunts don’t know how lucky they are.


----------



## stavros (Jul 31, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Kal needs to know that things are even worse in Sundridge Park (Bromley).
> 1. No duck eggs &
> 2. Replacing with a fucking Lidl.
> 
> View attachment 179237



There was a very similar article in the Graun last week, complete with the duck egg quote.


----------



## stavros (Sep 11, 2019)

It seems a shame to let this thread die, particularly as the paper is now the official fanzine of the PM:



This almost reads like a Private Eye parody Telegraph headline. In the print too small to read it'll say "No".


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 11, 2019)

stavros said:


> It seems a shame to let this thread die, particularly as the paper is now the official fanzine of the PM:
> 
> View attachment 183924
> 
> This almost reads like a Private Eye parody Telegraph headline. In the print too small to read it'll say "No".


DUP will never go for the all-ireland thing (backstop applies to NI only) so without a change in parliamentary maths no fucking chance. And even if he got it through it would basically accelerate irish reunification. So I'm all for it.


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2019)

If only there were other schools people could send their kids to...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2019)

Completely lost their shit today...


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2019)

Who do you think they'd rather bring back to life, Thatcher or Churchill?


----------



## Poi E (Sep 29, 2019)

Go fuck your nanny, Charles Moore. A whole upper middle class of poorly educated, effete and anachronistic children. No wonder England is fucked. It's been scammed by private education for centuries.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2019)

Barclay brothers put Telegraph newspapers up for sale, reports claim


----------



## brogdale (Oct 26, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Barclay brothers put Telegraph newspapers up for sale, reports claim


Should we all club together and put in a bid?


----------



## gosub (Oct 26, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Should we all club together and put in a bid?


As long as Matt keeps doing the cartoon.   

Getting a load of retired Majors up to speed on crack squirrels and Ruddy Yurts back catalogue shouldn't be too hard. And cats defo needs more cats - broadsheet format lends itself quite well to longcat


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2019)

Is anyone likely to be interested in buying something whose sales are falling, other than for the esteem?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2019)

stavros said:


> Is anyone likely to be interested in buying something whose sales are falling, other than for the esteem?


Maybe a weathly person with an off shore bank account and am axe to grind?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 28, 2019)

stavros said:


> Is anyone likely to be interested in buying something whose sales are falling, other than for the esteem?


At the right price, I'd definitely buy the Telegraph, then hire Derren Brown to design content that will hypnotise its readers into shutting themselves into a cupboard.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 28, 2019)

I'd buy it just so I could make Matt do socialist realism


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2019)

Madeleine Grant seems to be infecting a lot of the political commentary on telly at the moment. She's been on Politics Live a lot, and was on Marr this morning, and always with the standard Torygraph lines.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 28, 2020)

No way I'm paying to read it, but the title is a classic.









						If we must be slim, why are so many nurses fat?
					

That so many NHS staff are overweight will only make it harder to convince the public to take weight loss advice




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 28, 2020)

Raheem said:


> No way I'm paying to read it, but the title is a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charles needs to fuck off, I think.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2020)

If Johnson had *actually *had Covid19, I wonder if he'd have got more mileage out of it if he'd snuffed it ...


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2020)

I'd been looking for this thread to mention the ongoing court case, where three of Dave Barclay's sons are accused of bugging a room at the Ritz to listen to Fred and his daughter.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 28, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> If Johnson had *actually *had Covid19, I wonder if he'd have got more mileage out of it if he'd snuffed it ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2020)

S☼I said:


>


I mean the party/government might have benefited from having a martyr ..


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 28, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I mean the party/government might have benefited from having a martyr ..


Yeah, that bit I get, but do you not believe Johnson had it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, that bit I get, but do you not believe Johnson had it?


Plenty doubt he did ...
They also reckon that sprog of his looks far too advanced for his age ...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2020)

It’s in the UK’s national interest for Trump to triumph
					

The president’s many flaws shouldn’t distract from the many successes of his extraordinary first term




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## NoXion (Aug 30, 2020)

Douglas Murray living up to his title as a skidmark.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 30, 2020)

Here. FFS .


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2020)

Jebus wept


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 30, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Jebus wept



"The _Daily Mirror_ is read by people who think they run the country; _The Guardian_ is read by people who think they ought to run the country; _The Times_ is read by the people who actually do run the country; the _Daily Mail_ is read by the wives of the people who run the country; the _Financial Times_ is read by people who own the country; the _Morning Star_ is read by people who think the country ought to be run by another country, and the _Daily Telegraph_ is read by people who think it is."


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 30, 2020)

The Empire? What are they talking about, the Siege of Mafeking?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 30, 2020)

I think they’ve become more deranged, having got their man in no.10 they just feel they can push that nativist empire bullshit boat right out now. High on power.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2020)

I wonder how many UK citizens actually believe there's still an empire ...
Of course it's convenient that those who do are mostly beyond the age where they might be called upon to fight for it ...


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 30, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Here. FFS .


fucking hell!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 30, 2020)

It's frankly a heritage that needs burning down and the earth salted after.


----------



## JimW (Aug 30, 2020)

Plus not one in twenty of them knows the first fucking thing about it anyway, and those that do only if they've read Flashman.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 30, 2020)

S☼I said:


> It's frankly a heritage that needs burning down and the earth salted after.



You could try and erase every trace of the empire but the history would still be there.  The question is who gets to tell it and how.


----------



## Lurdan (Aug 30, 2020)

archived version of paywalled article here

This article has attracted some derision on social media from people who see it as the Telegraph falling for an attempt to make 'pizzagate' tropes respectable by a supporter of Qanon-lite views. The Instagram account of the 'social media activist' the article is about certainly doesn't contradict this interpretation, although it also doesn't unambiguously confirm it.

But is it all that unreasonable to imagine that paedophiles might indeed use crab-like cunning to appropriate 'pizzagate' tropes for their own purposes? When it comes to child protection is it possible to be too suspicious? Applying the 'precautionary principle' should we indeed not go much further and be appropriately concerned about the motives of an 'activist' whose response to sites sharing family photographs of small children is to set up a twitter account 


> dedicated to naming accounts she finds sharing child images so her followers can report them en masse to the social media giants.


Isn't this just what a cunning paedophile might do to advertise such sites?

Clearly we can't be sure one way or the other. However, presumably in response to the Telegraph advertising the account, Twitter have now removed it.


----------



## stavros (Aug 30, 2020)

A diagram of what those pizza emojis look like:


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 4, 2020)

How have the Good Luvvies got away with wishing death on Trump?
					

The self-righteous Left is subjected to different rules from those of us on the Right




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2020)

The Telegraph tries its hand at up-skirting:


----------



## flypanam (Jan 13, 2021)

David Barclay is dead. Oh well no loss.


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2021)

flypanam said:


> David Barclay is dead. Oh well no loss.



Plenty of loss to the Exchequer, as his estate gets syphoned through a myriad of offshore trusts.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 20, 2021)

Courtesy of Priyamvada Gopal on Twitter:



Source, if you can bear it.

It really is a piss rag of the worst sort. I teach Politics; at one time, I would have directed students towards it for a reasonable conservative viewpoint. Now, I struggle to differentiate it from The Mail.


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2021)

Nikkormat said:


> Courtesy of Priyamvada Gopal on Twitter:
> 
> View attachment 250154
> 
> ...



It has, at times, been dubbed the Maily Telegraph.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 20, 2021)

Nikkormat said:


> Courtesy of Priyamvada Gopal on Twitter:
> 
> View attachment 250154
> 
> ...


it's easy to tell the difference as in print form the telegraph remains a broadsheet while the mail is a tabloid


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 20, 2021)

It's considered a personal insult to Telegraph writers if you suggest they might know anything about Ireland. "Good god, are you implying I think the Irish are worth caring about? You will be hearing from my solicitor."


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2021)

I've always wanted to bring up switching from the Telegraph to my dad, who I think has read it non-stop for over forty years. The Times would be the obvious replacement, but he thinks Murdoch is a cunt (his opinions on the Barclays and prior to them Conrad Black are not known). He wouldn't go near the Graun, the FT would hold no interest and the tabloids are definitely a no-go.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 22, 2021)

Today in the Telegraph: why despite popular opinion Day is actually Night:


----------



## ska invita (Mar 22, 2021)

dp


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Today in the Telegraph: why despite popular opinion Day is actually Night:
> 
> 
> View attachment 259801


we have always been at war with eastasia


----------



## stavros (Mar 22, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Today in the Telegraph: why despite popular opinion Day is actually Night:
> 
> 
> View attachment 259801



Do they say what field the expert (singular) works in?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 22, 2021)

stavros said:


> Do they say what field the expert (singular) works in?


I didn't get that far as I'm not interested in hearing the nonsense case. It's online if you fancy.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 22, 2021)

stavros said:


> Do they say what field the expert (singular) works in?


Dr Raghib Ali is Senior Clinical Research Associate at the MRC Epidemiology Unit, University of Cambridge and an Honorary Consultant Physician in Acute Medicine at the Oxford University Hospitals NHS Trust.


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2021)

No big deal, so we'll slap it as the main picture on the front page:


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 11, 2021)

The telegraph tends to like a young blonde woman on the front page to help wake up their elderly readership.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 11, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> The telegraph tends to like a young blonde woman on the front page to help wake up their elderly readership.


Extra big print run for the annual A-Level results issue, thanks to the inevitable pogoing sixth former front page photos.


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2021)

Can anyone who's read the article confirm that the subs have woefully misinterpreted what he's written?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## 8ball (Nov 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 298486
> 
> View attachment 298487



Weird.  Would seem that borders are critical for the people smuggling business.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 28, 2021)

stavros said:


> Can anyone who's read the article confirm that the subs have woefully misinterpreted what he's written?
> 
> View attachment 293597



Going by he number of howlers in the press of today, I think subs have been phased out.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

Daily Telegraph owner could go to jail for allegedly failing to pay ex-wife £50m
					

Lady Hiroko Barclay asks judge to commit Sir Frederick Barclay to prison for non-payment of divorce settlement




					www.theguardian.com
				




fingers crossed eh


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Daily Telegraph owner could go to jail for allegedly failing to pay ex-wife £50m
> 
> 
> Lady Hiroko Barclay asks judge to commit Sir Frederick Barclay to prison for non-payment of divorce settlement
> ...


The Barclays have spent their long lives demonstrating they are grade-A cunts, but still manage to surprise us by upping their game. Undoubtedly a 9-figure balance, a few short years to live, but refuse nonetheless to honour a divorce  settlement that’s going to make but a tiny dent. 

No expense spared to give Thatcher free lodgings in the best suite at the Ritz fir months if not years though.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 26, 2022)

shooting fish in a barrell in the telegraph, but this is classic


----------



## flypanam (Apr 26, 2022)

That’s a forrin driver, in a forrin car. No wonder why he’s foaming, can’t use the gearstick with his right hand.which is clearly not his pleasure hand.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 18, 2022)

Lots of gems in Three reasons London's economy is about to go into reverse but I was particularly struck by:


> [London in the 2010s] was a huge economic success. The trouble is, right now that is about to go into reverse - for three reasons.
> First, London was the main European hub, and arguably the main global centre, for Russian money.
> Vladimir Putin’s circle of mega-rich oligarchs, along with their wives, children, mistresses and hangers-on, flocked to the capital. They bought up football teams, newspapers, Mayfair and Hampstead houses, and they filled the restaurants, theatres and clubs.
> Their money funded small armies of legal, financial and public relations advisers, charging lavish fees without any questions. And yet, with the war in Ukraine, all that has come to a sudden end. The oligarchs have (quite rightly, it goes without saying) been sanctioned, and the spending has been turned off. That will hit lots of places, but it will hit London hardest of all.


Translation: The party's temporarily over for a collection of gangsters who Britain had been enthusiastically playing money laundering butler for. This makes me sad, because a bunch of shady accountants and lawyers aren't being afforded lavish lifestyles any more and that misleading headline GDP bump we've been propagandising as evidence of Britain's economic "success" will be going away. This will highlight the _actual_ state of the economy, which is trash.


----------



## stavros (Jun 18, 2022)

To be fair, Putin's has never been the Telegraph's favourite authoritarian regime.


----------



## T & P (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2022)

Are the Telegraph going to stoop as low as to offer Johnson his old "chickenfeed" job back?


----------



## T & P (Sep 10, 2022)

So does anyone know what The NY Times has done that’s prompted not one but two opinion columns in the Telegraph today decrying it?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 10, 2022)

This:

Mourn the Queen, Not Her Empire


----------



## T & P (Sep 10, 2022)

teqniq said:


> This:
> 
> Mourn the Queen, Not Her Empire


Good article. Bloody Telegraph snowflakes…


----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2022)

Some expert WTF-ery from Simon Heffer and the subs today:


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 23, 2022)

stavros said:


> Some expert WTF-ery from Simon Heffer and the subs today:
> 
> View attachment 344125


Did she shag Kennedy too?


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2022)

stavros said:


> Some expert WTF-ery from Simon Heffer and the subs today:
> 
> View attachment 344125


An image of Brenda has suggested itself that's going to be difficult to get rid of...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> An image of Brenda has suggested itself that's going to be difficult to get rid of...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROYAL PRECEDENCE


----------



## T & P (Oct 3, 2022)

Well, the lead editorial piece on Truss from yesterday, still available this morning on the Torygraph website, has aged well...


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2022)

I think the rest of the Tory fanzines, notably the Mail, changed their headline on the second print run after Kwarteng contorted himself this morning.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 7, 2022)

Its new twitter politics logo


----------



## ska invita (Oct 7, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Its new twitter politics logo
> 
> 
> View attachment 346092


subconscious fash


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 7, 2022)

ska invita said:


> subconscious fash


Seems pretty overtly conscious, tbh. Goes with that dress.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 7, 2022)

ska invita said:


> subconscious fash


Yeas and no. I straightaway made the connection I imagine quite a few others will too.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 7, 2022)

The limo driver, osteopath and the lucrative $300m arms deal to Ukraine
					

Unlikely individuals in the US among private dealers involved in trade sending grenade launchers and ammunition to Kyiv’s troops




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Oct 7, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> The limo driver, osteopath and the lucrative $300m arms deal to Ukraine
> 
> 
> Unlikely individuals in the US among private dealers involved in trade sending grenade launchers and ammunition to Kyiv’s troops
> ...



Fash busting version here:



			archive.ph


----------



## two sheds (Oct 7, 2022)

Proper photoshopped version would be fairly easy I'd have thought. Not by me, obviously, but by someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Oct 9, 2022)

Nothing sub about it.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 20, 2022)

Firefox offers me articles it thinks I'll find interesting, today I got:








						The Death of the Vegetarian
					

Vegetarians outnumber vegans by almost two million in the UK, but they’re in danger of being cancelled by a plant-based takeover of the nation’s menus.




					getpocket.com
				



I'm not sure that "being cancelled by a plant-based takeover" is that high on my list of concerns, afaict the article seems to consist of some people complaining that sometimes they're offered a vegetarian option that doesn't include any eggs or dairy in it? 🤷‍♂️


> When vegetarian entrepreneur Vicky Borman was filming last week, the on-set caterer offered either meat or an option that was both vegan and gluten-free. “I said to them, ‘I’m not vegan, I’m vegetarian. Where’s my cheese and cream?’”


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2022)

I imagine the dietary intersection between vegetarians and vegans is fairly high, so "cancelled" seems an odd choice of word.


----------



## Mezzer (Oct 20, 2022)

"Anti-Brexiteers have possibly destroyed the Tory Party"!​


			archive.ph


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2022)

Telegraph quickly deletes pro-Boris Johnson article after he quits Tory race
					

Paper published Nadhim Zahawi article online just as news came through of Johnson’s withdrawal




					www.theguardian.com


----------

